# Volkswagen of America Announces Extensive DSG Customer Service Program



## VWRedux (Jun 3, 2009)

Well, my thanks to all those on vortex who decided to put their foot down with me several weeks ago, to the moderators here who tolerated our persistence, to all those who decided to take the CAS (Center for Auto Safety) poll here on vortex and voted overwhelmingly for VW to stand behind their DSG repairs requesting them to extend the DSG warranty to 100,000 miles, and also to be fully reimbursed for all DSG repairs that were not covered under warranty, YOU GOT IT ALL! 
VW has heard YOU loud and clear! Congratulations! :beer::beer::beer::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup: 

I would also like to thank Mr.Stefan Jacoby, CEO of VWoA for doing what his subordinates refused to do, and for reestablishing the full trust of the VW faithful. 
Please read his full press release: http://media.vw.com/press_releases/volkswagen-group-of-america-announces-customer-service-program 

Please note: We haven't forgot about you 2006 DSG guys. Please see below how you can help us help you! And to all those who may have purchased an extended DSG warranty coverage, you should ask to be reimbursed in full!








UPDATE 12/29/09
THIS POST MAY HAVE BEEN WRITTEN TOO PREMATURELY. It's now clear that VW may not deliver on their promise completely. There's evidence that indicates VW may leave out many '07-'10 DSG VW's from their promised Service Program. But letters are rolling in now all across the nation. The content of these letters are not all the same. All do mention that VW will extend the DSG warranty to 10yrs-100,000 miles for '07-'10 VW's only, how many within these model years is uncertain and all 2006 DSG's have sadly and unfairly been left out... and that sucks! Other letters mention that any owner who paid to have their DSG repaired or replace will be fully reimbursed by VWoA. But there have been others that mention that VW is developing a new diagnostic tool to aid techs in the field to detect worn out bushings within the MU... that's about where it currently stands. :banghead:


----------



## RD_3 (Apr 24, 2002)

*Re: Volkswagen of America Announces Extensive DSG Customer Service Program (VWRedux)*

Way to step up VWofA! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
It was the right thing to do, period.


----------



## mj22 (Jan 18, 2007)

just recieved an email from Clarence Ditlow, Executive Director for the Center for Auto Safety. They are working on the 06 failures to be included under this coverage. I guess complaining helps. BTW, 35 days now and still waiting on my new Mechatronics/TCU unit for my 06 A3 3.2 . I complained to AOA and they made my payment for me. Nice but, I'd like my car back sometime. AOA still says another 2 weeks untill it arrives from Germany.


----------



## VWRedux (Jun 3, 2009)

*Re: (mj22)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mj22* »_ just recieved an email from Clarence Ditlow, Executive Director for the Center for Auto Safety. They are working on the 06 failures to be included under this coverage. I guess complaining helps. BTW, 35 days now and still waiting on my new Mechatronics/TCU unit for my 06 A3 3.2 . I complained to AOA and they made my payment for me. Nice but, I'd like my car back sometime. AOA still says another 2 weeks untill it arrives from Germany.

*Yes, the 2006 DSG should be included by all means... and Mr. Ditlow is the guy who can do it, but don't forget the NHTSA, they have the muscle. 
So to all you 2006 DSG owners, don't give up... give them a call, but don't delay.
Phone numbers:
Call VWoA and ask them why has the 2006 been left out? 1-800-444-8982
Call NHTSA and ask them the same question:* https://www-odi.nhtsa.dot.gov/ivoq/ *1-888-327-4236*
*Call CAS, The Center For Auto Safety and tell Mr. Ditlow you need his help: * http://www.autosafety.org/ *1-202-328-7700*
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif










_Modified by VWRedux at 7:28 AM 8-30-2009_


----------



## dubsker (Jan 8, 2006)

*FV-QR*

so does this mean that eventually all vehicles will be recalled?


----------



## CamelGTI (Aug 22, 2009)

*Re: (VWRedux)*

This is great news! I just recently bought an 09 GTI and the only qualm I had about buying it was the reliability of the DSG transmission. It was just so fun to drive I decided to bite the bullet and take the risk of any transmission related problems. Now with this extended warranty I can drive my car without worrying about the possibility of a huge money sink looming in the future!


----------



## VWAddict (Jun 12, 1999)

*Re: FV-QR (dubsker)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dubsker* »_so does this mean that eventually all vehicles will be recalled?

No... read it again. this is NOT a recall.


----------



## LWNY (Jul 30, 2008)

*Re: Volkswagen of America Announces Extensive DSG Customer Service Program (VWRedux)*

Too bad they bought your car back. You might have to buy a Toyota with their mystery slushbox


----------



## VWRedux (Jun 3, 2009)

*Re: Volkswagen of America Announces Extensive DSG Customer Service Program (LWNY)*


_Quote, originally posted by *LWNY* »_Too bad they bought your car back. You might have to buy a Toyota with their mystery slushbox 
 
Well? That's all YOU have to say?





















That's an additional 53,300 DSG vehicles in just the USA alone!... and by the time all is said and done, it WILL spread worldwide LWNY.
Turning in our car is a small sacrifice I must endure to have helped you all. But our NEXT car will be awesome+++!
And by the way, next time be man enough to admit you've been beaten, your negative attitude has been overcome! Oh and by the way, you're welcome in advance when you get your '06 DSG added into the program!











_Modified by VWRedux at 11:18 AM 8-30-2009_


----------



## Herman Merman (Jul 20, 2009)

*Re: Volkswagen of America Announces Extensive DSG Customer Service Program (VWRedux)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VW* »_This new comprehensive service program affects a limited number of model years 2007-2009 Volkswagens and Audis. Covered models are the Volkswagen R32, Jetta, Jetta SportWagen, GTI, Eos, as well as Audi A3 and TT.
Some customers have reported transmission performance issues under certain driving conditions. This was due to a faulty component inside the Mechatronic unit within a limited production range

Does the "limited" statement in these sentences imply only that not all VW/Audi models are included (meaning only those that offered DSG are affected), or are there actually specific vin's each year that this will cover(ex: some '08's will be covered and some won't)?


_Modified by Herman Merman at 11:31 AM 8-29-2009_


----------



## cgprelude (Jul 9, 2009)

Will they be mailing the original owners or registered owner? I just bought my a3 yesterday and I have not gotten it registered yet. I was just wondering how the recall process works. Maybe they will just inform me when I go for my 35k maintenance.


----------



## bubuski (Jun 14, 2001)

*Re: Volkswagen of America Announces Extensive DSG Customer Service Program (VWRedux)*

VWoC needs to spread the love too.


----------



## ZoomBy (Jan 3, 2005)

so im a little confused on this. I havent had any issues with my dsg on my 06, but i would still love to have the peace of mind that comes along with a 100,000 mile 10 year warranty. What do i do, if anything?


----------



## latinWolf (Mar 20, 2008)

*Re: Volkswagen of America Announces Extensive DSG Customer Service Program (VWRedux)*

Thanks for your efforts, like they say the squeaky wheel gets the oil. I know you took a lot of flack from the vw disciples on here, congrats and to the disciples enjoy that crow.
Feels great to have one less thing to worry about.......
























_Modified by latinWolf at 8:58 AM 8-29-2009_


----------



## mdonis (Sep 1, 2005)

*Re: (cgprelude)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cgprelude* »_Will they be mailing the original owners or registered owner? I just bought my a3 yesterday and I have not gotten it registered yet. I was just wondering how the recall process works. Maybe they will just inform me when I go for my 35k maintenance.

If you bought your A3 from a dealer they have your information and I assume they would share that information with AoA


----------



## NJRoadfan (Sep 16, 2006)

*Re: Volkswagen of America Announces Extensive DSG Customer Service Program (LWNY)*


_Quote, originally posted by *LWNY* »_Too bad they bought your car back. You might have to buy a Toyota with their mystery slushbox 

Good thing I just sold my MY2006 GLI, their exclusion is sure to hurt resale value. Now I just have to deal with Audi's mystery slushbox (marketed as "adaptive" tiptronic) that doesn't list any service intervals for automatic transmission fluid.


----------



## kyle1 (Feb 15, 2009)

*Re: Volkswagen of America Announces Extensive DSG Customer Service Program (NJRoadfan)*

The first time that I read the announcement, I assumed that since I own an 08 vehicle that I would automatically be included in this 'new program'. This doesn't appear to be the case at all. It certainly seems like there are only a 'select' 43,000 07-09 DSG-equipped veedubs that will benefit from this. I'll be on the phone Monday.


----------



## LWNY (Jul 30, 2008)

*Re: Volkswagen of America Announces Extensive DSG Customer Service Program (VWRedux)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VWRedux* »_ 
Well? That's all YOU have to say?





















That's an additional 53,300 DSG vehicles in just the USA... this WILL spread worldwide LWNY.
Turning in our car is a small sacrifice I must endure to have helped you all. But our NEXT car will be awesome+++!
And by the way, next time be man enough to admit you've been beaten! Oh ya, you're welcome in advance when you get your '06 DSG added in!









_Modified by VWRedux at 7:13 AM 8-29-2009_

LOL, I wasn't beaten in anything since I didn't have any stake in it. I have extended warranty provided by my Insurance company at no additional cost (if I stay with them the whole time). I am just trying to help fellow DSGers out with the self recalibration, given so many of them were reporting no PRNDS flashing issues, and seeing how other big mfg treat owners of their cars with complaints, I figured VW would be like the others. I do have concern about 2006's though, since I saw some people shell out money to fix their DSG that were out of warranty. So it would be to their benefit more than mine if VAG extends the warranty down to the 2006 models.


----------



## VWRedux (Jun 3, 2009)

*Re: (ZoomBy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ZoomBy* »_so im a little confused on this. I havent had any issues with my dsg on my 06, but i would still love to have the peace of mind that comes along with a 100,000 mile 10 year warranty. What do i do, if anything? 

'06 DSG See top post as to what you can do!


----------



## VWRedux (Jun 3, 2009)

*Re: (cgprelude)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cgprelude* »_Will they be mailing the original owners or registered owner? I just bought my a3 yesterday and I have not gotten it registered yet. I was just wondering how the recall process works. Maybe they will just inform me when I go for my 35k maintenance.

Hey, don't you guys like to read links? They list two phone numbers for YOU to call in their press release. Check the link in the first post:
'07-'09 VW DSG: 1-800-444-8982
'07-'09 Audi DSG: 1-800-253-2834
Call them and ask your questions. Good luck!










_Modified by VWRedux at 11:16 AM 8-30-2009_


----------



## VWRedux (Jun 3, 2009)

*Re: Volkswagen of America Announces Extensive DSG Customer Service Program (latinWolf)*


_Quote, originally posted by *latinWolf* »_Thanks for your efforts, like they say the squeaky wheel gets the oil. I know you took a lot of flack from the vw disciples on here, congrats and to the disciples enjoy that crow.
Feels great to have one less thing to worry about.......























Thanks man! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## VWRedux (Jun 3, 2009)

*Re: Volkswagen of America Announces Extensive DSG Customer Service Program (kyle1)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kyle1* »_The first time that I read the announcement, I assumed that since I own an 08 vehicle that I would automatically be included in this 'new program'. This doesn't appear to be the case at all. It certainly seems like there are only a 'select' 43,000 07-09 DSG-equipped veedubs that will benefit from this. I'll be on the phone Monday.

Hey Kyle1, what makes you think this? Please keep us posted.
Thanx


----------



## kyle1 (Feb 15, 2009)

*Re: Volkswagen of America Announces Extensive DSG Customer Service Program (VWRedux)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VWRedux* »_
Hey Kyle1, what makes you think this? Please keep us posted.
Thanx

This line pulled directly from the release...
"This new comprehensive service program affects a limited number of model years 2007-2009 Volkswagens and Audis."
Hmmm,,,It could be how I'm reading it. 
Is it saying a limited number of model _years_ 2007-2009...OR is it saying a limited number of _cars_ within the model years 2007-2009???








Also...
"VWGoA will repair or replace the components in the transmissions of approximately 43,000 Volkswagens."
They are specifying 43,000 cars, which tells me that it's a certain number of 2007-2009 MY cars...not every 2007-2009 car.


_Modified by kyle1 at 4:25 PM 8-29-2009_


----------



## VWRedux (Jun 3, 2009)

*Re: Volkswagen of America Announces Extensive DSG Customer Service Program (kyle1)*

Ya... I agree, it's not very clear. I believe they meant to say "a limited number of models within the 2007 through 2009 production years." Translation = DSG equipped '07-'09 cars only, since DSG's were only produced in certain cars.
Thanks for picking up on this kyle. I'm going to call VW but I think we all should as well. The phone numbers are in their press release. The link to it is in 1st post. Ask the VW agent for clarification. Whoever gets a clear answer first, please post it on this thread. Thanks










_Modified by VWRedux at 9:40 PM 8-29-2009_


----------



## MKV Aaron (Oct 18, 2007)

Great news. My dad will be calling in on Monday.
He asked for 2 years and 40k miles more of powertrain warranty when they fixed his 08 Mechatronics last month. They said no, so we are in the process of getting a lawyer for Lemon Law. However if his is under the extended warranty, he won't have to go through all of the hassle!!!
Thanks for all the hard work, everyone. Looks like they did handle this the right way afterall. I was hoping they would since they are putting all of their automatic transmission eggs in the DSG basket.


----------



## LWNY (Jul 30, 2008)

How will this people who have chipped their engine and/or DSG?
It is known that some people who's extended warranty coverage was denied due to some form of modding, even when it is just a intake.
I don't know if they will still cover it when somebody has chipped their engine to over 250 ft-lb of torque, and then chipped their DSG so that it would bypass that limit.


----------



## saaber2 (Jul 15, 2008)

*Re: Volkswagen of America Announces Extensive DSG Customer Service Program (VWRedux)*

I thought the 53,000 cars or whatever it is (43k VWs + 10k audis) is from the NHTSA investigation and their "total potential vehicles affected" or whatever their exact wording was. It says it on the investigation as I remember. ?


----------



## dubsker (Jan 8, 2006)

*Re: (LWNY)*


_Quote, originally posted by *LWNY* »_How will this people who have chipped their engine and/or DSG?
It is known that some people who's extended warranty coverage was denied due to some form of modding, even when it is just a intake.
I don't know if they will still cover it when somebody has chipped their engine to over 250 ft-lb of torque, and then chipped their DSG so that it would bypass that limit.

the dsg limits torque.
this is why you see people have more power output after a dsg flash.


----------



## LWNY (Jul 30, 2008)

*Re: (dubsker)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dubsker* »_
the dsg limits torque.
this is why you see people have more power output after a dsg flash.
The DSG has been performance rated to 250 ft-lb of torque. That is why the limit is set. If the flash disabled that limit, then its tested limited would be exceeded. The flash push the torque limit to around 350 ft-lb of torque. Is the DSG capable to handle 40% more torque than specified?
Even so, any obvious mod would void the warranty, let alone the extended 10 yr one.


----------



## dubsker (Jan 8, 2006)

*FV-QR*

im not sure you understand my statement.


----------



## ryangambrill (Aug 1, 2005)

*Re: Volkswagen of America Announces Extensive DSG Customer Service Program (VWRedux)*

This makes me so very happy. I have not had any problems with my DSG, but it makes very so happy to know that VW stands behind their products.
I am getting ready to replace my 2001 Jetta, and will definitely be getting another VW.


----------



## windycityvdub (Jan 21, 2008)

When are dealers going to know about this? I asked for my vehicle to be serviced under this program and my local dealer refused. They didn't even know about it and refused to take my vehicle.


----------



## VWRedux (Jun 3, 2009)

*Re: (windycityvdub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *windycityvdub* »_When are dealers going to know about this? I asked for my vehicle to be serviced under this program and my local dealer refused. They didn't even know about it and refused to take my vehicle.

Very Simple: First go to the link listed in my top post and print the VW press release. Then call the VW Hotline phone number listed in the release... here it is... 1-800-444-8982 and register your DSG car. The VW agent will also give you further instructions. Then go back to your local dealer and hand them a copy of the VW Press Release for their records... Good Luck.










_Modified by VWRedux at 11:14 AM 8-30-2009_


----------



## windycityvdub (Jan 21, 2008)

*Re: (VWRedux)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VWRedux* »_
Very Simple: First go to the link listed in my top post and print the VW press release. Then call the VW Hotline phone number listed in the release... here it is... 1-800-444-8982 and register your DSG car. The VW agent will also give you further instructions. Then go back to your local dealer and hand them a copy of the VW Press Release for their records... Good Luck.









_Modified by VWRedux at 11:14 AM 8-30-2009_

Thanks, I tried the number yesterday and they were closed so I'll try tomorrow. My VW dealer seems to always be 1-2 months behind in everything










_Modified by windycityvdub at 10:36 AM 8-30-2009_


----------



## vweosdriver (Oct 30, 2006)

*Re: Volkswagen of America Announces Extensive DSG Customer Service Program (VWRedux)*

YOU WON and DSG owners get to benefit. What a great ending to a real problem. Now fixes for the intake valve deposits and cam follower problems are needed.


_Modified by vweosdriver at 11:10 AM 8-30-2009_


----------



## ZPrime (Mar 7, 2006)

*FV-QR*

So are they replacing the entire mechatronics unit as part of this, or is it just a component inside?
Trying to figure out if I'm going to need to get my DSG flash redone or what. My dealer seems mod-friendly plus they'd never know I had it in the first place so I don't think I have any need to go back to stock programming first, but I'm trying to figure if it will require a reflash after the work. That's of course if this covers all DSG cars, as I haven't really had any problems people have described beyond occasional low-speed "bucking" or whatnot.
May have to switch to GIAC at this point because C2 is too damn far away...


----------



## VWRedux (Jun 3, 2009)

*Re: Volkswagen of America Announces Extensive DSG Customer Service Program (vweosdriver)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vweosdriver* »_YOU WON and DSG owners get to benefit. What a great ending to a real problem. Now fixes for the intake valve deposits and cam follower problems are needed.


Thanks... unfortunately (for you but fortunate to others) these defects don't cause life threatening consequences... and as such, will not be taken as seriously by NHTSA... plus I believe the new TSI engines address these issues.... 


_Modified by VWRedux at 5:01 PM 8-30-2009_


----------



## VWRedux (Jun 3, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (ZPrime)*

ZPrime... most likely all DSG's will eventually be at least examined. It's unclear if this new VW/DSG service program will replace all MU's regardless of how they are performing or not. My guess will be they're not going to replace all the MU's. 
VW will not service an individual component inside the MU like a solenoid. The entire unit must be replaced. However, with the DSG warranty now extended to 10 yrs., 100,000 mi. if anything goes wrong with it, it's now covered.
You will lose your DSG flash if the DSG MU is replaced/repaired.


_Modified by VWRedux at 5:06 PM 8-30-2009_


----------



## LWNY (Jul 30, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (dubsker)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dubsker* »_im not sure you understand my statement.
I understand your statement, which is the DSG flash allows chipped car to perform better. But what I am saying is because once you flash the DSG, you automatically push the transmission beyond its rated torque limit, potentially causing damage to the transmission that the original torque limiter was there to prevent.
Anyway, couldn't VAG turn down your warranty just because of that?
Its like some if the engine has a tested max rev limit of 8000 RPM and some chip ups the redline to 10,000 RPM. The engine might not blow up on the spot, but the valve springs could become overstressed, etc. One day, the valve will not return anymore and the engine could blow when it is not even near redline. Who would be responsible then?


----------



## VWRedux (Jun 3, 2009)

*Re: Volkswagen of America Announces Extensive DSG Customer Service Program (bubuski)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bubuski* »_VWoC needs to spread the love too.









I got booted off your TDI Forum site up there in Canada... a country I love. But very touchy you maple leafs are... they said I was causing too many people to think too hard..







Oh really? Not to be insulting, but is it true what the moderators were telling me, that Canadians "don't like to think so hard"? They actually said this! I'm not sure why they used that as an excuse to boot me off but I think they were very wrong to do so.
In any case they should have a few more





















's on me... can't say I didn't try to get my neighbors in on this.
Honestly bubuski, no one knows how this will all pan out... hopfully this may spread to Canada, Australia, Europe, etc etc.... but it's really up to the people in these countries... (and if they wish to think or not.)








*UPDATE: CANADA WILL BE INCLUDED! PLEASE SEE BELOW! *














http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by VWRedux at 1:27 PM 8-31-2009_


----------



## kyle1 (Feb 15, 2009)

*Re: Volkswagen of America Announces Extensive DSG Customer Service Program (VWRedux)*

Talked to a customer service rep who claimed to not have any details on the new 'customer service program'. She said that they are aware that VW announced a new program but that 'unfortunately, the media will pick-up on something and publish it before we even have all of the details.'
I asked her if she might have more details by the end of the week, and she said she hoped to because they are anticipating a high call volume.
She added that if there are any recalls or programs that affect my car that I would be notified via snail mail.
She offered to lookup my VIN but I didn't want to bother, since I'm sure the only thing that would have come up was the temp sensor recall on 09/10 cars.
That was 60 seconds of my life wasted.


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

*FV-QR*

So, I called the Audi Customer Relations number (1-800-253-AUDI (2834)) and was able to talk to a service rep. I have a *2006* and b/c it doesn't fall under the campaign years, they're unable to refund me the cost of my repairs. They did however want to hear about my issue, which I told her about.
In the end, she said that they do stringent studies on their recalls before publishing them and feels that the '06s are highly doubtful for being recalled.
So, what to do next?


----------



## BigStig (Aug 18, 2009)

*Re: Volkswagen of America Announces Extensive DSG Customer Service Program (kyle1)*

Ditto. 
I called the Audi C/S line to inquire as to whether my two-week-old '09 A3 would be part of either the 8/20 or 8/28 voluntary DSG recalls. No hold time and the guy was pretty cool. He checked, and my car is part of the bad temp-sensor batch (no surprise, 1/09 build date), but he didn't have any info on the new 8/28 campaign. He knew of its existence, but said that it would be a few more days before their systems were updated to reflect the VIN ranges of the new 8/28 recall info. He invited me to call back later in the week, or to just wait for the letter, if my car was part of the affected batch. 
He said that the letters would be sent to those affected based on when the replacement parts were available. In other words, it's probably not going to be the case that everyone within the affected DSG range is going to get the letter on the same day.
My A3 is running just fine & the DSG shifts more smoothly than my '06 Saab 9-3 Aero did with its normal automatic transmission. Uphill, downhill, upshifts & downshifts. All perfectly smooth. But I only have only 650 miles on the A3, so no big surprise there. 


_Quote, originally posted by *kyle1* »_Talked to a customer service rep who claimed to not have any details on the new 'customer service program'. She said that they are aware that VW announced a new program but that 'unfortunately, the media will pick-up on something and publish it before we even have all of the details.'




_Modified by BigStig at 8:00 AM 8-31-2009_


----------



## VWRedux (Jun 3, 2009)

*<<<< UPDATE & ANSWERS >>>>*

*Update and Answers*
Spoke all morning with NHTSA and VWoA representatives:
1) This New DSG/Mecha.U. Service Program is so new that the VIN numbers for the 53,300 vehicles are yet unknown. (They'll have them within 7-10 business days and letters will be sent out.)
2) This New DSG/Mecha. Unit Program will become the 2nd VWGoA Safety Recall on DSG's in less than two months. The code name for this voluntary (with some major arm twisting from NHTSA, CAS, ABC-News and YOU) recall from VW is *VW-S8*... remember that. 
3) This New DSG/MU Safety-Recall Service Program will affect cars sold in all 50 states of the USA, Puerto Rico, AND CANADA TOO! Yes you heard right, Canada is going to be part of it!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
4) Most importantly, if your car is among those affected by this New DSG/MU Program, whether your DSG is working fine or not, *it WILL have a new Mechatronics Unit installed at no charge.* If your car's VIN is also part of the 1st Temp.Sensor Safety Recall, it will have that replaced at no charge as well. If you paid for any of these repairs yourself, you will be reimbursed in full.
5) *As of this date, 2006 VW and Audi DSG's will NOT be part of this New DSG/MU Program/Recall. However, it is my opinion that VWoA has not yet closed the book on this issue. 2006 DSG owners need to call 1-800-444-8982 ASAP and demand to be part of this program... or it will be too late.... Call NHTSA 1-888-327-4236 and CAS 1-202-328-7700 too! Get going..... time is running out! * 
6) In spite of this new voluntary DSG Service Program from VW, NHTSA officials are still investigating DSG malfunctions and are working very hard with VWoA to satisfy your DSG complaints. Their investigation is far from over. There will be further developments.
Well there you have it.
Good Luck
Dennis (VWRedux)










_Modified by VWRedux at 5:13 PM 8-31-2009_


----------



## kyle1 (Feb 15, 2009)

Nice update...thanks Dennis.


----------



## ndifadvokit (Nov 20, 2008)

*Re: <<<< UPDATE & ANSWERS >>>> (VWRedux)*

Huge props to you VWRedux and to others too for being so persistent with this. You've done a pretty big favor for a lot of DSG owners. Ultimately VWGoA will probably benefit greatly from this move as well. When i have to decide on which car i'll buy next this kind of customer support goes a long way.


----------



## haunted reality (Apr 18, 2001)

*Re: <<<< UPDATE & ANSWERS >>>> (ndifadvokit)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Thanks for the follow-up! Do you know if the 10 year warranty on DSG would cover all DSG equipped cars in those years or just the ones that are recalled? I have a 07 DSG GTI and have not had any DSG issues yet <knocks on wood>, but it's leased and I thought about buying the car out of lease. I'm worried about the longevity of DSG.


----------



## VWRedux (Jun 3, 2009)

*Re: <<<< UPDATE & ANSWERS >>>> (haunted reality)*


_Quote, originally posted by *haunted reality* »_ http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Thanks for the follow-up! Do you know if the 10 year warranty on DSG would cover all DSG equipped cars in those years or just the ones that are recalled? I have a 07 DSG GTI and have not had any DSG issues yet <knocks on wood>, but it's leased and I thought about buying the car out of lease. I'm worried about the longevity of DSG.

It's my understanding that the extended warranty will be for all '07-'10 DSG equipped VW and Audi cars affected by either service program/recall. But that would be unfair wouldn't it? What about those '07-'10 DSG owners who are not within this original VIN range but suffer a DSG meltdown in the near future anyway? Would they need to pay out of pocket? Will that then spark another investigation?
*And YES, I agree with most who have called the new VWoA DSG/Mech.U. Call Center. They are giving out conflicting and worthless information in regards to this and other related issues. They simply don't have it straight. VWoA's NEW DSG M.U. HOTLINE IS COMPLETELY WORTHLESS FOR NOW!!!... *








However NHTSA representatives did say to be patient... they are having high level meetings with VW this week. Hopefully VW will get their agents up to speed by then or soon after... it's in their best interest to do so. Keep calling them, and if you're given contradictory information demand to speak with a supervisor or to someone who knows what they are talking about. I know this is frustrating... but it's to be expected when things are happening so fast. Information will get confused.








Be







for now..., except you '06 guys... I would get on the phone ASAP!


_Modified by VWRedux at 5:00 PM 8-31-2009_


----------



## ZoomBy (Jan 3, 2005)

*Re: (VWRedux)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VWRedux* »_
'06 DSG See top post as to what you can do!








\
yea, thats what confuses me...i dont have a complaint, my transmission has been solid, but i want to voice my concern anyways, it just seems like it would be pointless if i have nothing to complain about, and almost do the revese effect of what i want to happen


----------



## VWRedux (Jun 3, 2009)

*Re: (ZoomBy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ZoomBy* »_\
yea, thats what confuses me...i dont have a complaint, my transmission has been solid, but i want to voice my concern anyways, it just seems like it would be pointless if i have nothing to complain about, and almost do the revese effect of what i want to happen

You know what they say, if it ain't broke....... leave well enough alone.
If you own a 2006 DSG and you either paid for DSG repair service because it malfunctioned in the past, or your 06 is dangerously malfunctioning now, I'd make the call. However, there are enough 2006 DSG complaints to warrant concern among 06 DSG owners with working DSG's in my opinion... I would still raise this serious concern for your car's future safety with VW, NHTSA and CAS. Most '06 cars have only 35-50,000 miles... still way too young to predict if it will hold up and not fail in the near future. I would still encourage making the call. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by VWRedux at 6:30 PM 8-31-2009_


----------



## yvrnycracer (Apr 17, 2007)

congrats on the hard work! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Zintradi (Jul 22, 2009)

*Re: <<<< UPDATE & ANSWERS >>>> (VWRedux)*

vwredux,
thanks for bird doggin this. I know the reports generated from this forum had a hand in bring this to fruition. 
I just put a service request in for a scheduled service and mentioned the new service program and that I want my mech u replaced. I have yet to hear back (they usually respond the same day) I'm sure they are probably waiting for the official word on what to do about this.
Ya know, I knew going into this buying an audi would have more risk than a toyota, but I wanted a little excitement. And I have had all the little :bugs you would expect like the radio turning off and on when I step on the brake (but only on a hot day). But between this and the carrier bearing on the fuel pump breaking, that's 2 major mechanical errors in 25k miles. I don't think I'll be buying another audi in my life... this car is good for what it is, but I think I'll stick with Japanese or Korean(I.E. genesis coupe) brands if I ever buy another luxury or performance car.
***Update*** Got a call form the University Audi service rep and they haven't heard thing one about the latest service program, which is understandable. I told him about it and I was told the best they can do is give it an examination by the book and ask Audi if there is any further service options they can do because they are able to do nothing but what the book says. Also he gave me the line about that there's a fine line between an actual "Problem" and how the dsg normally behaves. Personaly I think the last part of that answer is B.s. b ased on my experience driving a brand new 09 a3 dsg. It had none of the issues I'm having and you couldn't tell it from a regular automatic (which I would think would be the goal) It had lightning fast (and smooth) up /down shifts as well as super fast paddleshifting (mine takes at least 1 second to downshift manually I know I could do it faster with a stick)
Anyway, I'm just venting too. I've printed off the press release and will be armed with that and my driving log I kept when I go in for the service.


_Modified by Zintradi at 11:09 AM 9-1-2009_


----------



## windycityvdub (Jan 21, 2008)

I called the number on the sheet and spoke for about 10 minutes to a representative. She said that the only thing she could do was verify my mailing address so if VW needs to send anything it will get to me. 
That story changed when I specifically requested Volkswagen of America's help in forcing my dealer to comply with the new program. (I didn't know they will just replace the M.U. until just now). She said VWoA will be glad to help, and that they will give you a *reference number* that you will give to the dealer when you make an appt, and right after you make the appointment, *call VWoA at 1 (800) 822-8987 immediately and give them your reference number and the date, time, and dealer you are having the service*.
So hopefully I can find time to bring it in...(I'm too young to get a loaner so that complicates things.


----------



## jwbekens (Sep 29, 2005)

*Re: Volkswagen of America Announces Extensive DSG Customer Service Program (VWRedux)*

Will the mechatronics unit replacement also include the DSG fluid and filter change as this post suggests?
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4531028
If so, then everyone should get this voluntary recall done to save the $400 cost of DSG fluid and filter change. If true, it would give you another 40K miles before the next DSG fluid change. And maybe the need for 53,000 fluid changes will eventually lower the price on the routine service. Wishfull thinking.


----------



## utekineir (Jul 2, 2008)

*Re: Volkswagen of America Announces Extensive DSG Customer Service Program (jwbekens)*

Anyone have the production numbers of dsg vehciles 07-09?
If the program includes 43,000 vw's. 
5,000 of which are r32
only 1 model year are jsw
not a whole lot of eos' produced, or atleast I don't see many at all on lots or on the road. 
gli are somewhat uncommon
same with jetta wolfsburgs, 
gti's I assume would be the most common.


----------



## kerosenec4 (May 21, 2002)

*Re: Volkswagen of America Announces Extensive DSG Customer Service Program (utekineir)*

So if I am understanding this right there would be some 07 cars that would NOT be covered by this campaign?
Or are ALL 07s covered?
I've got an 07 GTI, no DSG problems yet (beside the fact that occasionally when I put it in reverse it takes a few seconds for the DSG to kick in and apply any power). However I've been thinking about selling and getting something else due to possible future DSG problems, but if my car is covered for 100k, I might just hold onto it.


----------



## 10Ten (Sep 29, 2007)

*Re: Volkswagen of America Announces Extensive DSG Customer Service Program (kerosenec4)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kerosenec4* »_So if I am understanding this right there would be some 07 cars that would NOT be covered by this campaign?
Or are ALL 07s covered?
I've got an 07 GTI, no DSG problems yet (beside the fact that occasionally when I put it in reverse it takes a few seconds for the DSG to kick in and apply any power). However I've been thinking about selling and getting something else due to possible future DSG problems, but if my car is covered for 100k, I might just hold onto it.

the VIN range is not yet published, so any answer to your Q is speculation. just hang tight and we'll know more before long.


----------



## alejandro5356 (Jun 12, 2009)

*Re: Volkswagen of America Announces Extensive DSG Customer Service Program (Akira)*

Hi, I bought my Eos May 2009. I called VW( Sept. 02,2009) about my car, they told me that mine is not included in the recall. And also the 100,000 miles Warranty will not be given to me. I hope the warranty will be given to everybody that has A DSG tran.. Thank you for your effort to help, about this DSG problem.


----------



## VR6 NRG (Apr 23, 1999)

*FV-QR*

so what i have not read is what is the issue that is being fixed? mine bucks and hesitates a lot in 1-2 shifts in "D" mode both before and after i did my big turbo upgrade.
I have an A3 and work at a dealership, so i will ask service tomorrow.


----------



## VWRedux (Jun 3, 2009)

*Re: Volkswagen of America Announces Extensive DSG Customer Service Program (alejandro5356)*


_Quote, originally posted by *alejandro5356* »_Hi, I bought my Eos May 2009. I called VW( Sept. 02,2009) about my car, they told me that mine is not included in the recall. And also the 100,000 miles Warranty will not be given to me. I hope the warranty will be given to everybody that has A DSG tran.. Thank you for your effort to help, about this DSG problem.

You guys are also a little late to the party, there's been a lot going on here. The VW agent is wrong. (Nothing new there, they don't have all the VIN #s yet, so they answered you a little prematurely) Plus VW is a little chaotic right now... there's been two major DSG developments in the last few weeks, a Safety Recall to replace 16000 faulted temp sensors in 09-'10 cars and a more recent 53,300 07-09 DSG Special Service Program to replace faulted Mechatronic Modules (most likely what wrong with your car) VIN numbers will soon be announced. I would file a report with the NHTSA as we already have. Then I would review these threads. Then be patient.
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4465016
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4475506
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4541499
Then print this out and show it to your dealer service rep.
http://media.vw.com/index.php?s=43&item=491


----------



## ProjectA3 (Aug 12, 2005)

*Re: Volkswagen of America Announces Extensive DSG Customer Service Program (vweosdriver)*

I just got this from AoA today 
Audi of America, Inc.




Date: September 4, 2009

To: Dealer Principal, General Manager, Sales Manager, Service Manager & Parts Manager

From: Marc Trahan, Director of After Sales & Technical Service

Subject: S-tronic Announcements




In the past week you have seen several announcements regarding the S-tronic transmission used in some of our A3 and TT models. To summarize, there have been two key activities:
A voluntary safety recall, which affects a total of approximately 2,500 Audi 2009 and 2010 MY A3 and 2009 MY TT models. Approximately 1,880 of these are in customer hands, with the remaining 667 in dealer or port stock. The issue pertains to a temperature sensor input, which can malfunction and briefly cause the transmission to shift into neutral. 
A voluntary customer service program affecting approximately 10,300 2007 through 2009 MY Audi A3 and TT models. The program will address a component in the electro-hydraulic (mechatronic) unit that controls the transmission operation and can result in a transmission performance issue. 
For both of these affected model vehicle ranges, Audi will provide a warranty extension of 10 years/100,000 miles for the S-tronic transmission that will be transferable to subsequent owners. Customer notifications on both of these issues will be sent out in the coming weeks.

Parts are available for the temperature sensor recall now for critical cases and can be obtained by contacting your AASM. Allocations for dealer inventory vehicles should begin early next week. A separate notification will follow on this topic. In the coming weeks we expect this repair solution to be simplified and require only a software update.

It is less clear on when we can begin the customer service program for the mechatronic issue. This may not start until later in the fourth quarter of this year, due to replacement parts availability. Customers can continue to drive their vehicles until parts become available, at which time we will notify them in writing to schedule an appointment with our dealers.

Should a customer experience a performance issue before this service action is started, this can be addressed using our standard procedures, starting by contacting our Technical Assistance Center (1-800-388-2834).

Customers with questions can also contact our customer relations call center at 1-800-253-2834. Further information will be communicated as it becomes available.


----------



## VWRedux (Jun 3, 2009)

*Re: Volkswagen of America Announces Extensive DSG Customer Service Program (ProjectA3)*

Thanks for posting this... sounds good but I fear they are leaving out a whole bunch of 2006 DSG's on purpose.... 
If your MU is not functioning to spec, there is evidence that it could damage other internal parts, which the extended Warranty will address.


----------



## fife78 (Mar 16, 2005)

*Re: Volkswagen of America Announces Extensive DSG Customer Service Program (VWRedux)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## gtirkt (Mar 4, 1999)

I've been experiencing this issue but was tagged as crazy! Just called the #. They documented the issue and since I'm going to commonwealth anyway to have them repair a ding and a wheel scuff THEY CAUSED I'm reporting the issue. You'll also get a reference # from VW. It should give a little more weight to one's claim. Thanks for the research and effort on this!


----------



## windycityvdub (Jan 21, 2008)

Dropping off the car tomorrow!


----------



## RABIDRABBIT1983 (May 13, 2003)

*Re: (windycityvdub)*

I will be going to see my VW rep shortly.....tired of the premature shifting at WOT!!








hopefully there are plenty of the MU to go around.....last time I asked my contact he said he had 3 units on a LONG backorder


----------



## Zintradi (Jul 22, 2009)

so any word or insight as to when Vdubs/Audi will post the Vin list for the Mech U replacement?


----------



## VWRedux (Jun 3, 2009)

*Re: (Zintradi)*

We should all hopefully know this week. Just keep calling and the first to know should post it.


----------



## Zintradi (Jul 22, 2009)

*Re: (VWRedux)*

I feel like i'm waiting for the final roster of the football team or the final cast list for a play... they'll post it and we'll all rush up to the list to see if our vin is on it


----------



## VWRedux (Jun 3, 2009)

*Re: (Zintradi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Zintradi* »_I feel like i'm waiting for the final roster of the football team or the final cast list for a play... they'll post it and we'll all rush up to the list to see if our vin is on it

Ya.. kinda feels that way..


----------



## breakinperiod (Mar 18, 2008)

*Re: (VWRedux)*

I had mine replaced 2 weeks ago, before the recall. After driving it broken for a few thousand miles the change was very noticible. I'm glad and appreciative that they will extend the coverage to 100K, as I would guess there is + 50 % chance that it will break again. Thanks VWRedux!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## rokezekiel (Aug 29, 2009)

*Re: (breakinperiod)*

I just called VWoA and gave them my VIN to check for the recall and the customer rep just told me that my car "did not come equipped with DSG". She said that my car is not dsg nor is it a 6mt, but is a regular automatic... I have an 07 5dr. I asked to speak to her supervisor and she put me on hold for like 10 minutes. I didn't have time so I just hung up but will call again later to deal with that....


----------



## VWRedux (Jun 3, 2009)

*Re: (rokezekiel)*

What do you own?


----------



## yvrnycracer (Apr 17, 2007)

*Re: (rokezekiel)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rokezekiel* »_I just called VWoA and gave them my VIN to check for the recall and the customer rep just told me that my car "did not come equipped with DSG". She said that my car is not dsg nor is it a 6mt, but is a regular automatic... I have an 07 5dr. I asked to speak to her supervisor and she put me on hold for like 10 minutes. I didn't have time so I just hung up but will call again later to deal with that....

5dr what?


----------



## VWRedux (Jun 3, 2009)

*Re: (yvrnycracer)*


_Quote, originally posted by *yvrnycracer* »_
5dr what?

He just IM'd me... he owns a 5 dr. '07 GTI and VW didn't know his VIN was a DSG...? Sounds like possible data entry error.... I hope!










_Modified by VWRedux at 6:24 PM 9-8-2009_


----------



## Zintradi (Jul 22, 2009)

Called the Audi hotline on the press release and spoke to Antoine.
Gave him my vin, he know all about the dsg recall and that the parameters haven't been released yet. He asked if I was experienced symtoms and I gave my run down. He took my number and said he would schedule a call back and let me know thursday or friday when he finds out. He was very helpfull, so we'll see what happens.
*** Update***
I deposited my car for service today and told the service rep about my problems, the mech-u service program, gave him my log of problems I had kept...
After they diagnosed it he called me and said that they did a reset of all the values in the Mech-u. They also check my temp sensor and declared it "ok". I asked if he knew anything more about the mech-u recall that isn't a recall and gave me an interesting explanation:
He said Audi and VW will issue a re-call and sometimes the first they hear about it is in the news. Sometimes they will get a notice and a shipment of parts to deal with an issue and then VW/Audi will send out letters to vehicle owners and it all works out smoothly. Other times a customer will show up with a letter and they will be completely blindsided and not know about the recall and have no parts on hand to deal. 
What I got is that patience is a virtue and I'm thinking we wont get any word of true action until VW/Audi can confirm they have enough mech-u's to smoothly cover this action, but this has most likely already been mentioned here.
Also he said they have 2 a3's in the shop now and 1 has been waiting 6 weeks now for a new Mech-u (that old chestnut)
Anyway, just thought I would share my experience. Hopefully all my car needed was a re-set, but I think I will be in the exact same situation in a few hundred or thousand miles.
***Update*** Got the promised call back. Still no word if my particular vin is in the dsg customer service program. they will call me again Thursday with any other info they might have.
***Update again*** They just called back and said their is a campaign 
'J8' available for my car and that I just need to schedule a service with a dealer and they'll replace the Mech unit.
_Modified by Zintradi at 11:29 AM 9-9-2009_

_Modified by Zintradi at 9:47 AM 9-14-2009_


_Modified by Zintradi at 9:59 AM 9-14-2009_


----------



## logicallychallenged (Dec 9, 2005)

What specifically is the "performance" issue that is being referenced in this action? 
Clunking?
Jerkiness?
Manual mode delay
Automatic mode not downshifting - then bang! into first or second and wheelspin?


----------



## rokezekiel (Aug 29, 2009)

Does vw even make mkv gti's with regular automatic transmissions??


----------



## VWRedux (Jun 3, 2009)

*Re: (rokezekiel)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rokezekiel* »_Does vw even make mkv gti's with regular automatic transmissions??

no


----------



## VWRedux (Jun 3, 2009)

*Re: (logicallychallenged)*


_Quote, originally posted by *logicallychallenged* »_What specifically is the "performance" issue that is being referenced in this action? 
Clunking?
Jerkiness?
Manual mode delay
Automatic mode not downshifting - then bang! into first or second and wheelspin?


Well I'm sure you know about the flashing dash "false neutral" syndrome already.. I hope. The other is more complicated and it appears to be mostly related to malfunctioning Mechatronic Units. Depending on the solenoid or pair of them that fail within the MU, all kinds of differing symptoms have been reported. You've listed them very well. But as the MU becomes worse, those symptoms do as well.


----------



## utekineir (Jul 2, 2008)

*Re: (VWRedux)*

Just called in the vw number, got a lady who was very cheery and helpful, also was aware of the "customer satisfaction program". 
100k dsg warranty for me.


----------



## windycityvdub (Jan 21, 2008)

somebody from VW left me a voicemail that VW has determined the VIN parameters and my car is covered.


----------



## ryangambrill (Aug 1, 2005)

*Re: (utekineir)*

I just checked the VW website for recalls etc on my 2008 Jetta. Can anyone tell me if this is for the the DSG issues?

DATE 2009-06-24
ID 40J2
DESCRIPTION - A-40J2 Safety Recall S4: Inspect and, If Necessary, Replace


----------



## VWRedux (Jun 3, 2009)

*Re: (ryangambrill)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ryangambrill* »_I just checked the VW website for recalls etc on my 2008 Jetta. Can anyone tell me if this is for the the DSG issues?

DATE 2009-06-24
ID 40J2
DESCRIPTION - A-40J2 Safety Recall S4: Inspect and, If Necessary, Replace




Yes it is. There is one Safety Recall on a faulty temp. sensor, and a special service program (Soon to be called Safety Recall #2 code named VW-S8) for the DSG's Mechatronic Module failure.
Call VW's hotline.


----------



## ryangambrill (Aug 1, 2005)

*Re: (VWRedux)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VWRedux* »_

Yes it is. There is one Safety Recall on a faulty temp. sensor, and a special service program (Soon to be called Safety Recall #2 code named VW-S8) for the DSG's Mechatronic Module failure.
Call VW's hotline.

Is that ID for the temp sensor or for the special service program (Mech Unit)? 
If I am correct, I should eventually see two separate recall ID's?


----------



## improvius (Mar 6, 2001)

*Re: (utekineir)*


_Quote, originally posted by *utekineir* »_Just called in the vw number, got a lady who was very cheery and helpful, also was aware of the "customer satisfaction program". 
100k dsg warranty for me. 









What year/model?


----------



## VWRedux (Jun 3, 2009)

*VIN Numbers For Safety Recalls Only!*


_Quote, originally posted by *ryangambrill* »_
Is that ID for the temp sensor or for the special service program (Mech Unit)? 
If I am correct, I should eventually see two separate recall ID's?


HERE ARE THE VIN #'S FOR THE SAFETY RECALLS ONLY. I HAVE NOT SEEN THE VIN RANGE FOR THE DSG/MECH.U. SPECIAL SERVICE PROGRAM. HOWEVER, I HAVE REASON TO BELIEVE THAT THIS PROGRAM WILL SOON BE A SAFETY RECALL AS WELL... CODE NAMED VW-S8.
I stand corrected with what I said just above.... the NHTSA/VW Safety Recall 40J2/S4 was initiated back in late May of this year for faulty inner axle bolts that were known to fall out because they were not torqued properly during manufacture. It is NOT the recall on the temp. sensor. Here is the official recall document along with affected cars and VIN #'s: 
http://nhthqnwws111.odi.nhtsa....9.pdf
Here is the Temp.Sensor and Temp Sensor wiring harness Safety Recall... it has no code number but here are the affected VIN #'s:
http://nhthqnwws111.odi.nhtsa....4.pdf
And here's NHTSA's reply:
http://nhthqnwws111.odi.nhtsa....8.pdf
When I get more, I'll post it. Stay tuned.










_Modified by VWRedux at 10:45 PM 9-10-2009_


----------



## utekineir (Jul 2, 2008)

*Re: (improvius)*


_Quote, originally posted by *improvius* »_
What year/model?

07 gti


----------



## improvius (Mar 6, 2001)

*Re: (utekineir)*


_Quote, originally posted by *utekineir* »_
07 gti

So some 2007 GTIs are covered, some are not. Hmm, what's the build date on yours?


----------



## utekineir (Jul 2, 2008)

*Re: (improvius)*

04/07


----------



## improvius (Mar 6, 2001)

So far for the 2007 GTI build dates we have:
11/06 NOT covered
1/07 NOT covered
4/07 COVERED
Interesting. I'd like to see some more data points here. I'll go make a post in the MkV forum and see if I can get some other owners to check.


----------



## rokezekiel (Aug 29, 2009)

I'm wondering if a 3 month difference in a build date will really make that big of a difference...


----------



## improvius (Mar 6, 2001)

*Re: (rokezekiel)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rokezekiel* »_I'm wondering if a 3 month difference in a build date will really make that big of a difference... 

Well, VW is drawing some sort of line here. It could be the difference between a "good batch" and "bad batch" of mechatronics units, or it could be totally arbitrary. If we get more data points and don't see a clear cutoff point in build dates, I would be more inclined to think that the criteria for the extended warranty is arbitrary.


----------



## VWRedux (Jun 3, 2009)

*Re: (improvius)*


_Quote, originally posted by *improvius* »_
Well, VW is drawing some sort of line here. It could be the difference between a "good batch" and "bad batch" of mechatronics units, or it could be totally arbitrary. If we get more data points and don't see a clear cutoff point in build dates, I would be more inclined to think that the criteria for the extended warranty is arbitrary.

Can I make a suggestion here? When you call VW's hot-line and they either give you the http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif or the http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif regarding your extended DSG warranty, request the ENTIRE VIN RANGE for the model year you're calling about. Just say you have many friends on Vortex that wish to know?
If they refuse... chances are the complete VIN range is yet NOT KNOWN, and is most likely changing and growing as NHTSA's investigation progresses.


----------



## LWNY (Jul 30, 2008)

*Re: VIN Numbers For Safety Recalls Only! (VWRedux)*

VW indicates less than 1% of the recalled vehicles are affected by the issue. That means if everybody that has the loose crimp encountered the issue and reported it to NHTSA, then there should have been at most 150 complaints filed. So what gives?


----------



## VWRedux (Jun 3, 2009)

*Re: VIN Numbers For Safety Recalls Only! (LWNY)*


_Quote, originally posted by *LWNY* »_VW indicates less than 1% of the recalled vehicles are affected by the issue. That means if everybody that has the loose crimp encountered the issue and reported it to NHTSA, then there should have been at most 150 complaints filed. So what gives?

They lied!







Everyone sees that, can you?


----------



## LWNY (Jul 30, 2008)

*Re: VIN Numbers For Safety Recalls Only! (VWRedux)*

This is a letter to NHTSA, not some press release. So it is not a matter of creating hype. They will have to be accountable for what they say in that letter.


----------



## VWRedux (Jun 3, 2009)

*Re: VIN Numbers For Safety Recalls Only! (LWNY)*


_Quote, originally posted by *LWNY* »_This is a letter to NHTSA, not some press release. So it is not a matter of creating hype. They will have to be accountable for what they say in that letter.

No hype... You're referring to this part right?
"573.6 (c) (4)
Percentage of Vehicles Actually Containing Defect Volkswagen estimates that less than 1% of affected vehicles contain the defect."
You did the math yourself and then questioned it. Something indeed isn't right with VW's claim. 1% of 16,000 is only 160 cars. VW claims in their letter that it's even less than this. By examining just the number of complaints that NHTSA has received in the last few weeks, it's not right and they will be held accountable.



_Modified by VWRedux at 9:19 AM 9-12-2009_


----------



## Herman Merman (Jul 20, 2009)

*Re: VIN Numbers For Safety Recalls Only! (VWRedux)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VWRedux* »_
"573.6 (c) (4)
Percentage of Vehicles Actually Containing Defect Volkswagen estimates that less than 1% of affected vehicles contain the defect."
You did the math yourself and then questioned it. Something indeed isn't right with VW's claim. 10% of 16,000 is only 160 cars. VW claims in their letter that it's even less than this. By examining just the number of complaints that NHTSA has received in the last few weeks, it's not right and they will be held accountable.

10% of 16000 is 1600, not 160. 160 would be 1%. How many complaints have been filed about the temp sensor? The letter you posted in your other thread only indicated there were 23 reports of the unexpected nuetral as of the time of that letter correct? That would seem to match the under 1% indicated here right?


_Modified by Herman Merman at 9:40 PM 9-11-2009_


----------



## VWRedux (Jun 3, 2009)

*Re: VIN Numbers For Safety Recalls Only! (Herman Merman)*

Thanks for catching my typo error... but as far as the true number of overall DSG complaint reports to the Feds, it is now over 320 something... I'm told at one point they were coming in at around 12 per day, the highest level they have seen in a long time. But false neutral reports where the dash flashes and the car is stuck in "N", only VW and NHTSA officials have that real answer. (Especially since VW is now required to provide NHTSA with all of their service and warranty records.) 
However, as I was looking for data for what happened to my sons car, the service managers at three Washington DC area dealerships each boasted that they had repaired nearly 40 temp. sensors in a 6 month period... each! That either means one of two things, that these WashDC area dealerships got all the bad sensor cars, or VW's estimate is wrong..... way wrong.


----------



## Red Robertson (Oct 20, 2003)

Anyone know if this warrenty will be transfered over to Canada as well?


----------



## VWRedux (Jun 3, 2009)

*Re: (Red Robertson)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Red Robertson* »_Anyone know if this warrenty will be transfered over to Canada as well?

VW officials said "Yes, it will include Canada." Let's hope that that doesn't change.


----------



## Red Robertson (Oct 20, 2003)

*Re: (VWRedux)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VWRedux* »_
VW officials said "Yes, it will include Canada." Let's hope that that doesn't change.

well i guess i should figure out the build date of my car, i believe it is late 07 as it has denvers not classicx


----------



## Ronan1 (Mar 5, 2008)

*Re: (Red Robertson)*

My build date is 12/07 and my car is covered. phew.


----------



## TDIfor4 (Sep 10, 2009)

*Re: (VWRedux)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VWRedux* »_
VW officials said "Yes, it will include Canada." Let's hope that that doesn't change.

NO!!!
AS of my last frustrating conversation with VW Canada on Sept. 10, the Mechatronics unit "Customer Service Program" is NOT, I repeat, IS NOT presently slated to come to Canada. Who knows, it may change over time and it may take pressure on VW Canada from Canadian members of this forum to make that happen.
VW Canada has confirmed the recall on the faulty temp. sensor - you won't see this yet posted on Transport Canada's website but a Transport Canada rep. did confirm to me that 2700 DSG equipped vehicles in Canada would be included in this portion of the announced planned repairs.
As for why Canada is left out with respect to the M.U. program, the VW Canada reps expected me to believe that somehow only Mechatronics units for U.S. built vehicles are affected, and that magically all those built for Canada were not. Fool me once, shame on me. Fool me twice, shame on you, VW!!!


----------



## VWRedux (Jun 3, 2009)

*Re: (TDIfor4)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TDIfor4* »_
NO!!!
AS of my last frustrating conversation with VW Canada on Sept. 10, the Mechatronics unit "Customer Service Program" is NOT, I repeat, IS NOT presently slated to come to Canada. Who knows, it may change over time and it may take pressure on VW Canada from Canadian members of this forum to make that happen.
VW Canada has confirmed the recall on the faulty temp. sensor - you won't see this yet posted on Transport Canada's website but a Transport Canada rep. did confirm to me that 2700 DSG equipped vehicles in Canada would be included in this portion of the announced planned repairs.
As for why Canada is left out with respect to the M.U. program, the VW Canada reps expected me to believe that somehow only Mechatronics units for U.S. built vehicles are affected, and that magically all those built for Canada were not. Fool me once, shame on me. Fool me twice, shame on you, VW!!!

Hey TDIfor4,
Crap!... I feared this might be going on.. inaccurate and conflicting information flying around. Either you or I have been given the run around.... but I fear it wasn't you. Can you please IM me with the names of those you spoke with at VWoC who told you this bit of information? This is not what I was led to believe here in the States by VWoA and NHTSA representatives... at each step of the way, I was assured that the MU/warranty extension would include Canada. Something really smells here? I may have been deliberately misled or it still hasn't been made official. 
I'm only as good as the information I'm given. So please allow me to apologize to anyone who may have had their hopes dashed by this if true. I will call my contacts on Monday to see what's up. Maybe you all up north can get on the horn and raise a little







hell with VWoC too next week! 
Plus you're right, Canadian and USA bound DSG Jettas were made on the same line down in Mexico. So why would there be any difference with the DSG supply from the same plant in Germany? Both US and Can DSG's have the same part numbers, same specs, and even the same gear ratios, etc. Since the faulty DSG temp. sensors were found to be installed on DSG's in both countries, why would the DSG/MU's themselves be any different? 
Maybe VWAG is trying to confuse the situation? Maybe the DSG's are indeed different as they claim but Canadian DSG VW's are reporting Temp. Sensor and MU failures too! Something doesn't make sense. Why would they leave out Canada? 
Thanks for bringing this to my attention!


_Modified by VWRedux at 1:31 AM 9-13-2009_


----------



## kyle1 (Feb 15, 2009)

Okay...so 'utekineir' has an 07 GTI with a build date of 04/07, and 'ronan1' has an 08 GTI with a build date of 12/07.
I am smack in the middle of these two with an 08 GTI with a build date of 09/07. I will report back after I call VW tomorrow.
I find it highly suspicious that somehow Canadian cars were not designed with faulty mech units. Not possible unless VW uses a completely different supplier, and even then...
I have a feeling the program will extend into Canada in due time.


----------



## RD_3 (Apr 24, 2002)

*Re: (kyle1)*

Just got off the phone with CC and my car IS covered by the 10yr/100k mile warranty. It was built in Feb of 08. To me it really doesnt matter since it is leased but for the next guy who buys my car he/she will have some peace of mind! 
Now, who wants to guess if the Mech unit in my new trans will be replaced under this "recall" info coming out??? It has been running great for the last 3000 miles, no hickups what so ever. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## kyle1 (Feb 15, 2009)

*Re: Volkswagen of America Announces Extensive DSG Customer Service Program (VWRedux)*

Just called and I'm covered. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## BACK2VW (Mar 26, 2008)

*Re: Volkswagen of America Announces Extensive DSG Customer Service Program (VWRedux)*

Following is a repost I made on the mk5 .:R forum. This DSG topis has gone dead there. Can anyone enlighten me regarding the service item(S) includeded with a MU replacement (see below).
Thanks
I made the call today. Spoke with Juan, who was very courteous and seemed to be well informed. My .:R is included (10/07 build), so I get the 100k extension. While I had him on the phone, I did some fishing to try to figure out if I might benefit from a free maintenance service along with the replacement. Like fluid/filter change. He didn't have specifics, but mentioned that VW was going to send service depts instructions outlining a "less invasive" install procedure for the mechatronic replacement. Maybe they've come up with a way to swap it out without having to replace any of the service stuff.
I remember some here mentioning the likelihood of this free service, but I don't understand enough about DSG to even guess whether a MU replacement should require fresh fluids, etc.
Anyone?
Anyway, I'm happy to have the peace of mind having extended coverage.
chuck


----------



## VWRedux (Jun 3, 2009)

*Re: Volkswagen of America Announces Extensive DSG Customer Service Program (BACK2VW)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BACK2VW* »_My .:R is included (10/07 build), so I get the 100k extension. While I had him on the phone, I did some fishing to try to figure out if I might benefit from a free maintenance service along with the replacement. Like fluid/filter change. He didn't have specifics, but mentioned that VW was going to send service depts instructions outlining a "less invasive" install procedure for the mechatronic replacement. Maybe they've come up with a way to swap it out without having to replace any of the service stuff.

If VW has come up with a way to swap out the MU without replacing the fluid/filter as well, then it's nothing more than a cost saving procedure. Do they intend to just top off the oil like it's a MT or just some other kind of slushbox? I don't believe that's a good idea. Depending on the age of the car and how much dirt and grime is on the DSG, removing the MU can allow dirt, sand and other contaminants to enter the tranny. The entire area around the MU must be cleaned properly and blown off BEFORE it's removed. 
A new filter and oil change is recommended in the VW Shop Manual when either the MU is removed or replaced. Insist on it.
I'm guessing Juan was not that well informed.


----------



## BACK2VW (Mar 26, 2008)

*Re: Volkswagen of America Announces Extensive DSG Customer Service Program (VWRedux)*

Maybe I was unclear. He did not say that fluids or filter would not be replaced. Only that VW was working on this streamlined, less invasive install method, which I guess makes sense if they are going to be doing this 50k+ times.
I posted the question to you guys about the fluid & filter stuff simply because I don't know what's involved in the replacement.
So..blame me for not being expert on the mechanics of DSG service, but do we really have to slam every VW rep even when they are trying to help?


----------



## VWRedux (Jun 3, 2009)

*Re: Volkswagen of America Announces Extensive DSG Customer Service Program (BACK2VW)*

No one slamming Juan... like you said, you were just unclear... Trust me, if you were to call around to your local VW service centers to ask how many MU's they have replaced thus far to date... I'd use the one who has the greater number of replacements under their belt. Regardless of what VW's service memo says... these guys don't want any call backs, they'll do it the way they know will work. 










_Modified by VWRedux at 11:51 AM 9-15-2009_


----------



## LWNY (Jul 30, 2008)

Maybe they are doing it via a software procedure like if they receive a temp sensor reading, check sensor history to see if the increase was a spike or gradually went up, and if a spike in reading, reset sensor or increase voltage to it to re-establish connectivity, while monitor other factors to see if any of those readings have changed. Heck, they do that all the time with space probes where one component starts to become flaky and the reprogram the whole probe to be wary of that component's readings.
This way, no re-crimping or need to take out MU.


----------



## kerosenec4 (May 21, 2002)

Called the number... My 07 GTI is NOT covered apparently. I don't know the build date, however. The lady was less than helpful, she seemed relatively uninformed about the situation. 
http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 
Thinking about selling my car soon and getting out of a VW... There's clearly an issue here with many of the cars and if I don't have confidence in my car then it's useless to me.


----------



## improvius (Mar 6, 2001)

*Re: Volkswagen of America Announces Extensive DSG Customer Service Program (kerosenec4)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kerosenec4* »_Called the number... My 07 GTI is NOT covered apparently. I don't know the build date, however. The lady was less than helpful, she seemed relatively uninformed about the situation. 
http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 
Thinking about selling my car soon and getting out of a VW... There's clearly an issue here with many of the cars and if I don't have confidence in my car then it's useless to me. 

The build date is printed inside the driver's door frame. Just open your door and you'll see it.


----------



## ryangambrill (Aug 1, 2005)

*Re: Volkswagen of America Announces Extensive DSG Customer Service Program (improvius)*

I just called VW. I have a build date of 5/08. They are saying that my vehicle is NOT covered. The person did not seem to have very much knowledge of this program.
Anyone have ideas of what I should do now?


----------



## improvius (Mar 6, 2001)

*Re: Volkswagen of America Announces Extensive DSG Customer Service Program (ryangambrill)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ryangambrill* »_I just called VW. I have a build date of 5/08. They are saying that my vehicle is NOT covered. The person did not seem to have very much knowledge of this program.
Anyone have ideas of what I should do now?

Wow, I think this is the first 08 we've seen that wasn't covered. Maybe you should call back and see if you can get a different person to check.


----------



## RD_3 (Apr 24, 2002)

*Re: Volkswagen of America Announces Extensive DSG Customer Service Program (ryangambrill)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ryangambrill* »_I just called VW. I have a build date of 5/08. They are saying that my vehicle is NOT covered. The person did not seem to have very much knowledge of this program.
Anyone have ideas of what I should do now?

Wow, thats very odd Ryan...how the heck can mine be covered when it was built 02/08 and yours was built 3 months later??? You were just talking to a misinformed csr. There is nothing we really have to do, its all built into their system. For what my csr said is that we are going to be receiving something in the mail stating what we should do next. Funny thing is that I called my dealer and left my service guy a detailed message. He called me back and stated that the "recall" I was referring to was "only affecting 09 and 10 cars"...geezuz man I did not just explain in my message the flippin' Temp Sensor recall!!! The dealers dont even know anything about it yet...


----------



## GoQuattro20T (Apr 13, 2009)

Just got a call saying that my car is not covered in the 10yr/100000mi extended warranty. It is affected in the temp sensor recall, though. My car's build date is 12/08.


----------



## windycityvdub (Jan 21, 2008)

Finally getting M.U replaced, after force from VWoA to my dealer. Est. wait time, 4 weeks.


----------



## VWRedux (Jun 3, 2009)

*Re: Volkswagen of America Announces Extensive DSG Customer Service Program (improvius)*

Yes I agree, some VW reps at that number are indeed worthless.... some don't even know the difference between the Safety Recall for the Temperature Sensor and the Special Service Program for the DSG. (This DSG Special Service Program replaces your MU and increases your warranty to 10 yrs., 100,000 miles) These two issues should never be confused. The DSG Special Service Program is NOT a Safety Recall, not yet anyway so please don't mention the words "Safety Recall" when you're inquiring about the MU and the extended warranty. This will confuse them.
HERE'S SOME IDEAS
1) Next time you're on the phone with VW... get the first name of the customer rep you're speaking with and post it here. Rate them as to their knowledge. After a while we'll get to know the names of the reps who do know what they are talking about and those that do not. So when we do call VW, we'll know who to ask for.
2) Ask for the VIN range that covers the Safety Recall as well as the DSG Special Service Program. Remember, these are two separate issues that will have two separate VIN ranges.


----------



## 09JSWTDI (Jun 17, 2009)

*Re: (GoQuattro20T)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GoQuattro20T* »_Just got a call saying that my car is not covered in the 10yr/100000mi extended warranty. It is affected in the temp sensor recall, though. My car's build date is 12/08.

If it is in the recall, it should be covered by the warranty. From their press release:
The company will extend its New Vehicle Limited Warranty to cover the DSG(® )transmissions affected by the customer service program and the voluntary safety recall.


----------



## VWRedux (Jun 3, 2009)

*WHAT THE HELL IS GOING ON!!!!*


_Quote, originally posted by *09JSWTDI* »_
If it is in the recall, it should be covered by the warranty. From their press release:
The company will extend its New Vehicle Limited Warranty to cover the DSG(® )transmissions affected by the customer service program and the voluntary safety recall. 

Man, you are 110% correct..... this whole warranty offer from VWoA is starting to look like total bogus bull turd. This must be the tenth time I've read this happening in the last day or so.
Most certainly those who have had their car recalled due to the faulty temp. sensor are entitled under the provisions of Mr. Jacoby's statement to have their DSG warranty extended to the promised amount of 10 years, 100,000 miles.
Those who have had this happen to them should contact their State's Attorney Generals Office ASAP and report VW for denying this extension to you.








If you have either been given the http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif or http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif by VW, please go take the poll! It will be up soon. Thanks..










_Modified by VWRedux at 11:21 PM 9-15-2009_


----------



## GoQuattro20T (Apr 13, 2009)

The Audi customer associate told me that the extended warranty is granted to vehicles affected by MU recall, not temp sensor recall. Hmmmm


----------



## VWRedux (Jun 3, 2009)

*Re: (GoQuattro20T)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GoQuattro20T* »_The Audi customer associate told me that the extended warranty is granted to vehicles affected by MU recall, not temp sensor recall. Hmmmm


According their boss, Mr. Jacoby, they are 100% WRONG. Read the press release for yourself. http://media.vw.com/index.php?s=43&item=491 Read it to them on the phone too. It clearly says that if your DSG was part of either the Voluntary Safety Recall (Faulty Temp. Sensor) or the MU Special Service Program, your car will get the extended warranty.
I would raise hell and soon!







Don't forget to vote in the "warranty poll" in this forum.


----------



## GoQuattro20T (Apr 13, 2009)

*Re: (VWRedux)*

I did read that out. Still, she said that there are two recall campaigns. Only the MU recall one is granted for extended warranty....








I took the poll.


----------



## windycityvdub (Jan 21, 2008)

*Breaking News:* 
The *estimated time for M.Us to reach the USA and be ready to install is approximately TWO WEEKS* as of YESTERDAY, the 16th. The day before, the 15th, the est. wait time was four weeks.
This was told to me by Pete Nardoni, the regional case manager in my area, who is a great person to speak to. He is really on top of things and seemed to really care about everything, unlike my dealer!! He also said that at if any point the vehicle becomes *unsafe to drive*, VWoA will make arrangements to get a loaner or rental, no questions asked.
People in IL/Chicago who are having problems should contact VW Cust. Care and ask to be connected with Pete Nardoni.


----------



## VWRedux (Jun 3, 2009)

*Re: (GoQuattro20T)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GoQuattro20T* »_I did read that out. Still, she said that there are two recall campaigns. Only the MU recall one is granted for extended warranty....








I took the poll. 

She's wrong and every other agent there who is saying this. So don't fret... I just got off the phone with VW headquarters in Herndon Va. They are calling VW Customer Care as we speak to set them straight. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif .... hopefully.....










_Modified by VWRedux at 6:17 PM 9-16-2009_


----------



## cdntdi (Aug 8, 2009)

*Re: (TDIfor4)*

I am also having similar issues with VW Canada. 
I had my temperature sensor replaced on August 1. This was done only after the fourth "flash of death." These flashes were preceeded by lurching and the transmission doing other abnormal shifts. I refused to take the car back until they fixed it because it did the flash and neutral thing twice on a 20-km trip. 
Now, I am having the same issues with lurching that I had before the flashing started. I am having a hell of time driving this car in city traffic, because I never know if I will have power or not. It is to the point again that I refuse to let my wife drive it. I am sick of taking it to the dealer.
I had driven the car across North America for a family vacation in July, and got stranded 5000kms from home with transmission issues. VW Canada was not very helpful, and have not even re-imbursed me for my rental cars. My Car was fixed only after the threat of billing VW Canada for my air fare and car shipping costs if they didn't fix my car in time for me to return to work. 
They were prepared to leave me stranded for weeks waiting for the part! 
After I informed them of this threat and that I was 5000 km from home, the part arrived in a few days.
I too called VW Canada and asked about the extended warranty, they said that they knew nothing about it. They also said they were unaware of any initiative in Canada.
I am totally frustrated, I am stuck with this car and sold my '05 Toyota Matrix to get it. I had no issues with my Matrix, but really wanted a diesel. Now, I am paying the price. Every time someone comments on how good my Jetta Wagon looks (which they do often), I warn them of what it is like to own a VW.
When my power train warranty runs out in 2 1/2 years this car is gone, I think I would lose to much if I traded it in now.
-A frustrated Canadian VW owner.


----------



## VWRedux (Jun 3, 2009)

*Re: (cdntdi)*

Wow... what hell.... you should contact VW in Herndon Virginia and complain.
What else can I say... other than this sucks alright.


----------



## TDIfor4 (Sep 10, 2009)

*Re: (cdntdi)*

Hi cdntdi,
Thanks for sharing your story and sorry to hear your frustration - stories like yours are the reason I pushed VW Canada to get my temp. sensor replaced even though my vehicle's been behaving itself so far (<1700 km on odo.). It's being done today at my dealer, having gotten a "special authorization" to have it done. As of this a.m., my VIN showed no open recall campaigns when checked by the dealer.
Not too sound creepy, but by chance were you nearly stranded in rural Nova Scotia when your issues arose while travelling? My dealer's service advisor tells me the only other temp. sensor they've replaced was on a Jetta Wagon travelling from Alberta. If that's you, please IM me as I'd like to hear more details about the problems you've had both before and after the fix.


----------



## haunted reality (Apr 18, 2001)

*Re: (TDIfor4)*

I just called, they were helpful. The build date on my GTI is 05/07 and I am covered under the extended warranty program. She said I would receive a letter soon explaining that extension. I am not covered under the recall, which I figured that. I've not had any DSG issues yet <knocks on wood>. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## VWRedux (Jun 3, 2009)

*Re: (haunted reality)*


_Quote, originally posted by *haunted reality* »_I just called, they were helpful. The build date on my GTI is 05/07 and I am covered under the extended warranty program. She said I would receive a letter soon explaining that extension. I am not covered under the recall, which I figured that. I've not had any DSG issues yet <knocks on wood>. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


That's odd, according to VW's press release, only cars that have VIN numbers for the temp. sensor Safety Recall or are part of the DSG/MU Extended Service Program would be entitled to the Extended Warranty offer. Is this a change in policy?.... again?


----------



## haunted reality (Apr 18, 2001)

*Re: (VWRedux)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VWRedux* »_

That's odd, according to VW's press release, only cars that have VIN numbers for the temp. sensor Safety Recall or are part of the DSG/MU Extended Service Program would be entitled to the Extended Warranty offer. Is this a change in policy?.... again?
















Hmm, not really sure, that's what they said. I'm really only interested in the extended warranty as I've not had any issues yet. That's the one thing that made me nervous about buying my car out of lease and keeping it, now I guess I can rest easier about it.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: (haunted reality)*

The customer service program for rough/erratic shifting issues is for a specific range of VIN numbers at this point. VW has been accruing data to try and determine if there are more VIN numbers affected by this issue. So if you call and ask about your VIN number, there is a possibility it isn't currently covered by the extended warranty offer yet. 
The extended warranty is largely in place as a guarantee of the work done to fix your transmission. It isn't an arbitrary warranty extension if you aren't having any issues.
Volkswagen wants everyone that is having a problem with their transmission to call the customer service number and get a case file going. Those of you that aren't having any issues but are just curious can call the customer care number and give them your VIN to find out if your car qualifies for the extended warranty. Meanwhile the others that are *having issues* need to call VW to let them know so they can record additional VIN numbers and potentially extend the scope of the service campaign.
VW also made it clear to me that they will deal with this on a case by case basis for those that may not be under the specific VIN range for the campaign. So if you are having issues with your transmission, call customer care and get the process going.
- jamie


----------



## kerosenec4 (May 21, 2002)

*Re: ([email protected])*

I just think I will be selling my car before 50k and getting something else. I don't want to have to worry about playing the "Beg VWOA to cover my transmission out of warranty" game.


----------



## SpeedVision (Jul 7, 2008)

Build date 07/07 = 10/100k warranty per my conversation with Brent at 800-444-8982.


----------



## koomond (Sep 18, 2009)

*Re: (TDIfor4)*

I called on the first week of Sept. and mistakenly asked whether my car is under the "second DSG recall". I was being transferred to VWoC. They told me that it was for US only.
After reading another forum that a Toronto guy successfully confirmed his car is under CSP, I phoned the VW LC number again on 9/16. The lady seemed well acknowledged and asked me to wait in order to pull out the Canadian profile. She found me on record and confirmed my car was under the CSP.
For others that might interested, my build date is: 09/2007


----------



## SpeedVision (Jul 7, 2008)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
Volkswagen wants everyone that is having a problem with their transmission to call the customer service number and get a case file going. Those of you that aren't having any issues but are just curious can call the customer care number and give them your VIN to find out if your car qualifies for the extended warranty. Meanwhile the others that are *having issues* need to call VW to let them know so they can record additional VIN numbers and potentially extend the scope of the service campaign.
- jamie

I'm afraid I don't know what is or is not a problem (besides flashing lights and DOA) since I'm numb to the quirks associated with the DSG...
Are rough shifts into 2nd and 3rd in "D" at 3/4+ throttle considered a problem?


----------



## VWRedux (Jun 3, 2009)

*Re: (koomond)*

Hey guys and gals, please remember to take the poll.... thanks!








http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4642122



_Modified by VWRedux at 1:58 PM 11-13-2009_


----------



## piston (Oct 17, 2008)

It's been 2 months now since the annoucement.
Anyone receive a letter from VW regarding the Extended DSG Warranty program or been notified about DSG issues ?


----------



## Kup461 (Sep 22, 2009)

*Re: (piston)*

I sent an e-mail to VW customer service to verify that my '08 EOS was covered by the extended customer service program, and to ask when I would be receiving info.
Their response was yes, my car was covered as part of the program (March 08 build date). And that owners would be notified 4th quarter this year, most likely in late November or early December. If I was currently having problems I should see my dealer, blah, blah, blah.
My guess is they are trying to make enough parts to cover the onslaught of 53,000 DSG equipped V-dubs and Audis that will need to have the MU replaced.


----------



## VWRedux (Jun 3, 2009)

*Re: (Kup461)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Kup461* »_My guess is they are trying to make enough parts to cover the onslaught of 53,000 DSG equipped V-dubs and Audis that will need to have the MU replaced.


Hold on to that e-mail.... 
NHTSA received some of the requested documentation only this week from VWoA... The longer they stretch out NHTSA's investigation, the longer it's going to be before the letters go out.


----------



## spal24 (Jan 24, 2003)

*Re: (VWRedux)*

Well my R32 is sitting at the Vw right now waiting for a MU. They are saying it may be 3 weeks for them to get the part. This is insane , they got me a rental from enterprise, right now driving a big ass silverado. I am getting that traded off asap as it SUCKS on gas.
They also have to send the car to the body shop since the 3rd brake light in the back is not working and has to be removed at a body shop to be fixed. 
Its been 3 days and I already miss my R.


----------



## 10Ten (Sep 29, 2007)

*Re: (spal24)*

^^^ hey at least you are getting taken care of. if my car has a warranty issue i can only pray that any one of these DFW dealers will do me right with a rental and stuff.


----------



## law418 (Oct 6, 2009)

*Re: (cdntdi)*

I got you. 
Same thing happens to me. Basically VW Canada want Canadians to buy VW in the states.


----------



## nickg (Nov 11, 2001)

so when is the class action suit coming?


----------



## VWRedux (Jun 3, 2009)

*Re: (nickg)*


_Quote, originally posted by *nickg* »_so when is the class action suit coming?

As soon as we establish a new form of government.


----------



## LWNY (Jul 30, 2008)

*Re: (VWRedux)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VWRedux* »_
As soon as we establish a new form of government.








Are you pulling a Chalabi? Openly calling other countries to perform regime change here? Maybe the other country could recruit you and openly declare you the legitimate government of the US.


----------



## mosquiton_001 (Sep 17, 2009)

*Re: (LWNY)*

guys be happy about all the NTHSA research on DSG problems..

It's something important to fix an huge amount of defective tranny that otherwise VW would have refused to fix..

In my country we pay cars (including VW) about 20% more that you do.. we don't have any "lemon law" and basically dealers have no single responsability if something goes wrong in the cars... unless somebody get killed in wich case you must act against them with a lawer and have a response in maybe 20/30 years of court.... (wich usually is "the dealer is not responsabile anyway")

thrust me.. America it's not a "dream land" but you still have somebody who fight for you rights EVEN in the car market... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
here we don't have anything or anyone protecting us anymore in decades... (and dealers swim happily in this "regime" situation selling more lemons here than in any other country)

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## LWNY (Jul 30, 2008)

*Re: (mosquiton_001)*

All these protection for the US citizens were not created by the founders, but hard fought and won by citizens and advocates. Back in 1960's, cars were basically sold as 'fast' and 'fun' with no regards to safety, reliability or accountability. Even with all the battles fought, the government doesn't force the industry to do anything, but the corporations more or less jointly agree to some self promoted agreement. Safety wasn't even an issue until the German car companies promoted airbags, crumple zones, re-enforced side beams and eventually it caught on as a selling point and the US mfg decided to catch up. There isn't even a roof strength safety here, but I know it has been around forever in many cars in Europe. Car crash safety is not even regulated by the Govt, but by the private insurance industry, where it is in their interest to pay out as little as possible (If that was truly the case, not sure why they didn't come out against SUVs, which are rollover prone, crash into someone and kill the other car's occupant, but at the same time hard to control so its own occupant crashed all the time. Instead, they offset the SUV's insurance cost onto car buyers). Fuel efficiency laws couldn't even be nudged up for close to 30 years, with trucks given the loophole, so the explosive growth of SUVs, those driver's concern of safety in a monstrous vehicle became nullified when everybody else was driving one of those, with the end result of much more pollution.


----------



## piston (Oct 17, 2008)

*Re: (LWNY)*

2+ months later and still no letter or notification of this annoucment to the onwers of the effected cars.


----------



## El Dobro (Nov 9, 2009)

*Re: (piston)*


_Quote, originally posted by *piston* »_2+ months later and still no letter or notification of this annoucment to the onwers of the effected cars.


I spoke to VWCC yesterday and was told they still have no date for the release of the letters.


----------



## VWRedux (Jun 3, 2009)

*Re: (El Dobro)*


_Quote, originally posted by *El Dobro* »_
I spoke to VWCC yesterday and was told they still have no date for the release of the letters.

http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif





















... that's all I have to say.


----------



## MaWeiTao (Sep 1, 2009)

*Re: (LWNY)*


_Quote, originally posted by *LWNY* »_Car crash safety is not even regulated by the Govt, but by the private insurance industry,.

What are you talking about? The NHTSA is a government agency. They do crash tests. As far as vehicle safety is concerned, American cars are safer. I think Europe still doesn't mandate 5mph bumpers. But in that regard there's a bit of variation. Europe is more strict in some areas and the US is stricter in others. And it's a fact that things like airbags are far more prevalent in the US. Hell, a lot of Europeans are still resistant to wearing seatbelts. I have a few family members over there with that mentality. Then there are other things, not necessarily related to safety. For example, the US has much tighter restrictions on emissions than Europe.
And as far as consumer protection laws are concerned, the US is far ahead of Europe. Even something mundane that Americans take for granted, like returning stuff, is exceedingly difficult in Europe. Assuming retailers are even willing to take anything back. And when issues arise in cars it's in the US market that automakers are usually forced to address them. People will joke that Americans are excessively picky, don't know how to drive or tend to break stuff. But the fact is that in the US consumers have options for having problems dealt with and companies can be held accountable. Obviously, it's not perfect by any stretch of the imagination, but it's better than nothing.


----------



## LWNY (Jul 30, 2008)

*Re: (MaWeiTao)*

You are generalizing Europe as a whole, picking the worse from places that are still holdover from corporate fascism days. In the more regulated countries in Europe, there are laws that regulates much more things. If they had driving test from some of the more stringent European countries instituted here, 90% of the people wouldn't be on the road.
In the less laissez faire parts of Europe, product liabilities that causes death could be considered criminal, but in practically 100% of the cases, they are not, hence the only recourse being in the civilian system. Remember the cigarette case, where every CEO lied about what they or their companies knew? Those guys are still living their life in their estates. Global financial ponzi scheme? The robber barons are still robbing.
Granted much of the regulated European countries were prodded by the US to become a Ayn Rand style capitalist country. They still have alot more citizen protection laws than here.


----------



## fife78 (Mar 16, 2005)

*FV-QR*

Can we stick to discussing DSG and the Customer Service Program, and not US vs. Europe?


----------



## mosquiton_001 (Sep 17, 2009)

*Re: (MaWeiTao)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MaWeiTao* »_
And as far as consumer protection laws are concerned, the US is far ahead of Europe. Even something mundane that Americans take for granted, like returning stuff, is exceedingly difficult in Europe. Assuming retailers are even willing to take anything back. .


quote that is exactly what I was talking about... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## bbbobbb (Feb 4, 2007)

*Re: (piston)*


_Quote, originally posted by *piston* »_It's been 2 months now since the annoucement.
Anyone receive a letter from VW regarding the Extended DSG Warranty program or been notified about DSG issues ?

Back from the dead. Yes, I received mine today.
VIN specific for my A3, details a customer sat campaign for "Spring 2010" as well as saying:
"In some vehicles it is possible that a bushing inside the mechatronic unit has the potential to wear out prematurely, causing the clutches inside the transmission to operate less smoothly than before. As this wear occurs, the driver will begin to notice changes in the way the vehicle feels as the transmission shifts (jerking)."
And in "late" Spring:
"We are currently developing a diagnostic tool that will enable our dealers to identify a vehicle with bushing wear inside the mechatronic unit." 
Free loaner, and warranty extension letter as we expected also included, and a bunch of stuff about reimbursement if you have already paid for a mechatronic repair/replacement.


----------



## SpeedVision (Jul 7, 2008)

*Re: (bbbobbb)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bbbobbb* »_
Back from the dead. Yes, I received mine today.
VIN specific for my A3, details a customer sat campaign for "Spring 2010" as well as saying:
"In some vehicles it is possible that a bushing inside the mechatronic unit has the potential to wear out prematurely, causing the clutches inside the transmission to operate less smoothly than before. As this wear occurs, the driver will begin to notice changes in the way the vehicle feels as the transmission shifts (jerking)."
And in "late" Spring:
"We are currently developing a diagnostic tool that will enable our dealers to identify a vehicle with bushing wear inside the mechatronic unit." 
Free loaner, and warranty extension letter as we expected also included, and a bunch of stuff about reimbursement if you have already paid for a mechatronic repair/replacement.

+1 for my 2008 GTI - Same letter.


----------



## VWRedux (Jun 3, 2009)

*Re: (SpeedVision)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SpeedVision* »_
+1 for my 2008 GTI - Same letter.

Finally... a nice http://****************.com/smile/emgift.gif for the Holidays


----------



## nastymk4 (Sep 28, 2007)

Been watching this thread and I must say thanks to VW Redux for holding VWoA accountable...My DSG has treated me fine 20k in, but peace of mind is an awesome thing! 
*Got my letter yesterday! * http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 




_Modified by nastymk4 at 2:38 PM 12-18-2009_


----------



## VWRedux (Jun 3, 2009)

*Re: (nastymk4)*


_Quote, originally posted by *nastymk4* »_Been watching this thread and I must say thanks to VW Redux for holding VWoA accountable...My DSG has treated me fine 20k in, but peace of mind is an awesome thing! 
*Got my letter yesterday! * http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Thanks!


----------



## haunted reality (Apr 18, 2001)

*Re: (nastymk4)*


_Quote, originally posted by *nastymk4* »_Been watching this thread and I must say thanks to VW Redux for holding VWoA accountable...My DSG has treated me fine 20k in, but peace of mind is an awesome thing! 
*Got my letter yesterday! * http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
_Modified by nastymk4 at 2:38 PM 12-18-2009_

x2, 2007 GTI, got my letter yesterday!


----------



## nickg (Nov 11, 2001)

tsi 06/08 build gti. I got a letter today.


----------



## cdntdi (Aug 8, 2009)

*Re: (nickg)*

Have any Canadians received their letters????? No letter for me yet.


----------



## Buran (Apr 21, 2000)

Got one the other day. Don't know why earlier a 04/07 car was not covered -- that's my build date, and I'm covered. It could be that early April isn't, but later April is; I think it was built mid to late April but I'd have to check my records of my correspondence with Turbo Paul.


----------



## Jim E. (Nov 14, 2005)

*Re: (Buran)*

I have an 06 Jetta TDI that I picked up around April of 2006 and the other day it started making some crazy noises. Sounded like a gas engine without oil.
I checked the oil, which I had changed religiously, and took it to the dealer.
Got a call back today and I'm told "the flywheel exploded and caused the transmission to fail. There are also metal shavings in the oil." 
I had complained some time ago about an intermittent noise but I was told that it was likely normal.
So obvioulsy it happens to 06's.
If they don't take care of it they will regret the fact that they're dealing with an attorney.
Thanks,
Jim


----------



## mdashali (Nov 18, 2009)

Does the DSG issue still remain in 2010 models?
I just bought a MKVI GTI last week and I am very concerned about it.


----------



## Draxus (Jan 6, 2009)

Any news on if the 06s will get the warranty as well?


----------



## El Dobro (Nov 9, 2009)

*Re: (Draxus)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Draxus* »_Any news on if the 06s will get the warranty as well?

I've had two VW factory people tell me that the '06 DSG is different from the later ones. They have yet to tell me what the difference is.


----------



## FMinMI (Dec 25, 2009)

*Re: (El Dobro)*


_Quote, originally posted by *El Dobro* »_
I spoke to VWCC yesterday and was told they still have no date for the release of the letters.

FYI, I emailed VW customer service a week ago about being a new VW owner and the fact that I purchased a used 2008 EOS, gave them my VIN and asked about the DSG issue. Today I got a very nice email back saying yes, my vehicle is covered, that they have extended the coverage on the transmission to 10 years/100,000 miles (whichever comes first), and attached a letter to the email that so indicated the extension for my VIN. It goes on to say it covers the diagnosis and repair of the DSG transmission...


----------



## VWRedux (Jun 3, 2009)

*Re: (mdashali)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mdashali* »_Does the DSG issue still remain in 2010 models?
I just bought a MKVI GTI last week and I am very concerned about it. 

Yes it does, and you have every right to be concerned about it. Demand an extended DSG warranty free of charge.


----------



## VWRedux (Jun 3, 2009)

*Re: (El Dobro)*


_Quote, originally posted by *El Dobro* »_
I've had two VW factory people tell me that the '06 DSG is different from the later ones. They have yet to tell me what the difference is.

It's a factory line given to all 06 DSG owners.... but as you rightfully state, no one knows what the differences are.... not even VWAG.... translation.... a BS response....


----------



## Malaco0219 (Mar 18, 2007)

nothing here yet still in Canada.


----------



## El Dobro (Nov 9, 2009)

*Re: (VWRedux)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VWRedux* »_
It's a factory line given to all 06 DSG owners.... but as you rightfully state, no one knows what the differences are.... not even VWAG.... translation.... a BS response....

Had a VW engineer in the car today to show him the DSG banging. While I had him, I asked him about the difference and he said he didn't really know, so I'd bet on the '06/'09 difference being BS too.


----------



## nickg (Nov 11, 2001)

the difference is programming...bet money on it


----------



## El Dobro (Nov 9, 2009)

*Re: (nickg)*

If it walks like a duck and quacks like a duck...


----------



## LWNY (Jul 30, 2008)

*Re: (nickg)*


_Quote, originally posted by *nickg* »_the difference is programming...bet money on it
If that was all there was to it, then why even change the MU?


----------



## latinWolf (Mar 20, 2008)

I just got word from dealer my MU will need to be replaced, thats the good news. Bad news is they are telling me it's going to take a month and I can't drive the car so they are keeping it. Anyone have theirs replaced recently who can tell me how long it took.


_Modified by latinWolf at 10:44 AM 1-25-2010_


----------



## Malaco0219 (Mar 18, 2007)

*Re: (latinWolf)*


_Quote, originally posted by *latinWolf* »_I just got word from dealer my MU will need to be replaced, thats the good news. Bad news is they are telling me it's going to take a month and I can't drive the car so they are keeping it. Anyone have theirs replaced recently who can tell me how long it took.

_Modified by latinWolf at 10:44 AM 1-25-2010_

2 Months.


----------



## El Dobro (Nov 9, 2009)

*Re: (latinWolf)*

What's so bad that they won't let you drive the car for a month?


----------



## latinWolf (Mar 20, 2008)

*Re: (El Dobro)*


_Quote, originally posted by *El Dobro* »_What's so bad that they won't let you drive the car for a month?


Cause I'd prefer to drive a car I am actually paying for. I was prepared for at least 2 weeks but a month or two is ridiculous when it is a well documented issue and letters have gone out to customers.


----------



## latinWolf (Mar 20, 2008)

*Re: (Malaco0219)*

Thanks for the response 
Did the new MU do the trick ? How is your down shifting now ? That was my issue hard downshifts from 3-2 in manual mode and in auto mode.


_Modified by latinWolf at 6:12 AM 1-26-2010_


----------



## Audi'sRevenge (Mar 24, 2008)

*Re: (Malaco0219)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Malaco0219* »_nothing here yet still in Canada.

Hey man, how's it going? LOL








So yeah I got a letter from Audi the other day, looks like there is finally a campaign in Canada now. 
I don't have the letter in front of me but from what I remember it covers selected 07-09 models with S-Tronic/DSG transmission (my VIN is stated to be included in the campaign). They describe the problem as jerkyness (as I told my dealer about mine almost a year ago







) and they say they will have a "special tool" available to test to see whether your vehicle has the problem or not, in Spring 2010. Have no idea what that means but I already know the jerkyness quite well, not sure I need a tool to tell me that.
They specifically blame the problem on a "worn bushing" in the Mechatronics. Has anyone heard about that? So I guess they have gotten the problem down to something in the Mechatronics instead of replacing the whole damn thing everytime?
I'm not sure I really buy the worn bushing business but it would be pretty stupid if it's because they cheaped out on a part that costs a few bucks which affected the thousands-of-dollars Mechatronics and has a lot of owners unhappy.
Finally the letter states that the transmission warranty is extended to 10 years/160,000km IIRC. Should be 200k if you ask me (with 10 years) but hey I'm happy with it anyway.
In any event I really hope that this campaign will allow them to change my DSJ (Direct Shift Jerkbox) into a proper functioning DSG.


----------



## Malaco0219 (Mar 18, 2007)

*Re: (Audi'sRevenge)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Audi’sRevenge* »_
Hey man, how's it going? LOL








So yeah I got a letter from Audi the other day, looks like there is finally a campaign in Canada now. 
I don't have the letter in front of me but from what I remember it covers selected 07-09 models with S-Tronic/DSG transmission (my VIN is stated to be included in the campaign). They describe the problem as jerkyness (as I told my dealer about mine almost a year ago







) and they say they will have a "special tool" available to test to see whether your vehicle has the problem or not, in Spring 2010. Have no idea what that means but I already know the jerkyness quite well, not sure I need a tool to tell me that.
They specifically blame the problem on a "worn bushing" in the Mechatronics. Has anyone heard about that? So I guess they have gotten the problem down to something in the Mechatronics instead of replacing the whole damn thing everytime?
I'm not sure I really buy the worn bushing business but it would be pretty stupid if it's because they cheaped out on a part that costs a few bucks which affected the thousands-of-dollars Mechatronics and has a lot of owners unhappy.
Finally the letter states that the transmission warranty is extended to 10 years/160,000km IIRC. Should be 200k if you ask me (with 10 years) but hey I'm happy with it anyway.
In any event I really hope that this campaign will allow them to change my DSJ (Direct Shift Jerkbox) into a proper functioning DSG.

Hey man!
Congrats on your letter... I've been waiting for a while... hopefully VWs get it to cause it willr eally suck if we dont get it.
Blaming it on the bushing i think IMO is just to hidesomething really.. if you ask me.
I was thinking people who replaced Mechs should have first dibs on this??? =(
On the other hand.. our other vehicle at home.. Nissan Murano, got the CVT warranty extended to 10 yrs / 200k km.. lol.. just need the DSG extension now!


----------



## Malaco0219 (Mar 18, 2007)

GOT MY LETTER!!! WOOTTTTT~~


----------



## El Dobro (Nov 9, 2009)

*Re: (Malaco0219)*

The MU in my car was replaced 11/08. On the way home from the dealer, the car had a jolt not even 5 miles from the dealership. That's a pretty quick wearing bushing.


----------



## Audi'sRevenge (Mar 24, 2008)

*Re: (El Dobro)*


_Quote, originally posted by *El Dobro* »_The MU in my car was replaced 11/08. On the way home from the dealer, the car had a jolt not even 5 miles from the dealership. That's a pretty quick wearing bushing.








Ugh, so this bushing business may not be the end of it?








I mean previously I would hazard a guess that the dealer forgot to do the adaptation but then those jerks (with the DSG I mean not the dealer ppl LOL) are so familiar now that I doubt that would have anything to do with it anyhow. 
Maybe the bushings aren't worn per se but just bad/incorrect bushings from the getgo? Again I'm probably giving them too much credit thinking they've actually figured out the cause of our problems







Bushing may just be code for "well we don't know what's wrong but let's tell them _something_".
Has anyone actually had this mystery bushing mentioned in the letter replaced yet? If so, how was the car thereafter?
I really want to believe they have this solved but I guess I can only wait for my repair to believe it. Somehow I won't be surprised if my lease expires before they really figure it out though










_Modified by Audi'sRevenge at 7:50 AM 1/27/2010_


----------



## Malaco0219 (Mar 18, 2007)

^ my letter also says its cause of the bushing man. I seriously doubt it comes down to a bushing


----------



## koomond (Sep 18, 2009)

Letter arrived Vancouver BC. Yeah!!!


----------



## El Dobro (Nov 9, 2009)

*Re: (Malaco0219)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Malaco0219* »_^ my letter also says its cause of the bushing man. I seriously doubt it comes down to a bushing


I believe VW actually spelled it bullshing.


----------



## Ibis the Invincible (Jan 28, 2010)

After years of trolling these forums this is my first post. I figure that due to all the trouble people are having with their DSG/S-tronic transmissions this topic is worth the effort of a post.
So finally, after 12000 km of hell, induced by the constant jerking and bucking of my transmission, I think my S-tronic is actually fixed.
A bit of history... I purchased my 09 A3 Quattro S-tronic with sport package in late 2008 and took delivery in January 09. After putting on about 3500 km I started getting the 'PRNDS Flash of Death' and had my mechantonics unit replaced in May 09. Shortly after that I started noticing a slight pulsation in the rate of acceleration when lightly applying the throttle from a dead stop. As time went on the slight pulsation turned into bucking and jerking that got worse over time, and as the outside temperature went up. As all know who have had this problem, driving with the car behaving like this is extremely frustrating.
Through reading these forums I decided that I would invest in the VAG-COM cable and attempt the adaptation that people were saying may correct the problem. After my first adaptation the car was much smoother and I thought the problem may be fixed. As time went on though, the car seemed to get jerky again. I wasn't sure if it was in my head or not, so after about a month I did another adaptation and the car was smooth again, but the car got jerky faster this time. Between August and December 2009, I did 6 adaptations, with the period between each adaptation getting shorter each time - indicating that something was wearing out - perhaps a bushing?
All this time I had been complaining to my dealer about the jerkiness of the transmission and I got the typical run around with answers like 'It's a sporty transmission, it's going to be a bit jerky', or 'Have you driven the BMW? Now that's a jerky transmission'. To say the least, this didn't leave me feeling like a very satisfied customer.
When the DSG reflash came out to address the temperature sensor issue I hoped that the Engineers might do something in the software to fix the jerkiness, but after the update was done my car was actually worse - even after I did an adaptation. After driving around for three days with the new firmware, I called my dealership and told them that I had lost my patience with this problem and was dropping the car off and I didn't want it back until it was fixed. So with the results of the NHTSA investigation in my hand I took the car to the dealer. After some diagnoses, the techs determined that it needed a new mechatronics unit. No kidding...
So I had my third mechatronics unit installed last week. The dealership had the car the whole week and during that time I had a loaner A3 with an S-tronic. The loaner drove flawlessly the whole time I had it. I tested it in D mode, S mode, and manual, and everything worked perfect. So going back to the dealership to pick my car up, I knew what a properly functioning S-tronic should feel like.
When I got my car back, right off the start I could feel that something was different then before I dropped it off. Everything was super smooth when starting. Changing gears was almost imperceptible on the highway, and there was no lunging or lurching as you came to a stop. Even after I did the first adaptation of my second faulty mechatronics unit the car was never as smooth as it is now.
I took the car for a 300 km drive today and it drove perfect the whole time. I drove it like a grandma, and I beat the hell out of it. I drove it on the highway, and in stop-and-go traffic in the city, and it didn't have a single hiccup.
Oh, and to top everything off, when I got home after the drive, I found my DSG/S-tronic extended warranty letter. Another one arrives in Vancouver.
Sorry for the long post. Hopefully I am not jinxing myself, but I really think it's fixed this time and want to persuade people to get theirs to the dealership if they feel something is wrong. If anyone is skeptical about whether their jerky/lurchy DSG/S-tronic transmission is behaving normally, and whether they should take it into the dealership, it's not normal and don't let the dealership tell you it is.
Thanks to everyone who made VW/Audi step up and get this fixed.


_Modified by Ibis the Invincible at 9:58 PM 1-27-2010_


----------



## Malaco0219 (Mar 18, 2007)

*Re: (Ibis the Invincible)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Ibis the Invincible* »_After years of trolling these forums this is my first post. I figure that due to all the trouble people are having with their DSG/S-tronic transmissions this topic is worth the effort of a post.
So finally, after 12000 km of hell, induced by the constant jerking and bucking of my transmission, I think my S-tronic is actually fixed.
A bit of history... I purchase my 09 A3 Quattro S-tronic with sport package in late 2008 and took delivery in January 09. After putting on about 3500 km I started getting the 'PRNDS Flash of Death' and had my mechantonics unit replaced in May 09. Shortly after that I started noticing a slight pulsation in the rate of acceleration when lightly applying the throttle from a dead stop. As time went on the slight pulsation turned into bucking and jerking that got worse over time, and as the outside temperature went up. As all know who have had this problem, driving with the car behaving like this is extremely frustrating.
Through reading these forums I decided that I would invest in the VAG-COM cable and attempt the adaptation that people were saying may correct the problem. After my first adaptation the car was much smoother and I thought the problem may be fixed. As time went on though, the car seemed to get jerky again. I wasn't sure if it was in my head or not, so after about a month I did another adaptation and the car was smooth again, but the car got jerky faster this time. Between August and December 2009, I did 6 adaptations, with the period between each adaptation getting shorter each time - indicating that something was wearing out - perhaps a bushing?
All this time I had been complaining to my dealer about the jerkiness of the transmission and I got the typical run around with answers like 'It's a sporty transmission, it's going to be a bit jerky', or 'Have you driven the BMW? Now that's a jerky transmission'. To say the least, this didn't leave me feeling like a very satisfied customer.
When the DSG reflash came out to address the temperature sensor issue I hoped that the Engineers might do something in the software to fix the jerkiness, but after the update was done my car was actually worse - even after I did an adaptation. After driving around for three days with the new firmware, I called my dealership and told them that I had lost my patience with this problem and was dropping the car off and I didn't want it back until it was fixed. So with the results of the NHTSA investigation in my hand I took the car to the dealer. After some diagnoses, the techs determined that it needed a new mechatronics unit. No kidding...
So I had my third mechatronics unit installed last week. The dealership had the car the whole week and during that time I had a loaner A3 with an S-tronic. The loaner drove flawlessly the whole time I had it. I tested it in D mode, S mode, and manual, and everything worked perfect. So going back to the dealership to pick my car up, I knew what a properly functioning S-tronic should feel like.
When I got my car back, right off the start I could feel that something was different then before I dropped it off. Everything was super smooth when starting. Changing gears was almost imperceptible on the highway, and there was no lunging or lurching as you came to a stop. Even after I did the first adaptation of my second faulty mechatronics unit the car was never as smooth as it is now.
I took the car for a 300 km drive today and it drove perfect the whole time. I drove it like a Grandma, and I beat the hell out of it. I drove it on the highway, and in stop-and-go traffic in the city, and it didn't have a single hiccup.
Oh, and to top everything off, when I got home after the drive, I found my DSG/S-tronic extended warranty letter. Another one arrives in Vancouver.
Sorry for the long post. Hopefully I am not jinxing myself, but I really think it's fixed this time and want to persuade people to get theirs to the dealership if they feel something is wrong. If anyone is skeptical about whether their jerky/lurchy DSG/S-tronic transmission is behaving normally, and whether they should take it into the dealership, it's not normal and don't let the dealership tell you it is.
Thanks to everyone who made VW/Audi step up and get this fixed.

Congrats. I find dealer ships pushing people off, making stupid exccuses.


----------



## El Dobro (Nov 9, 2009)

*Re: (Ibis the Invincible)*

My car was back to the dealer (again) last week where I took a VW engineer on a test drive and showed him how the DSG jolts the car. There's no RO, but he must have done a download because the car shifts much smoother now. The only problem is that the car still bangs into gear.







Back to the drawing board.


----------



## xk1llxy0urselfx (Jan 15, 2007)

*Re: (El Dobro)*

Okay I havent read all 6 pages of this, flame me for being ignorant but what is this Mechatronic unit they are replacing on the transmission? Is there a picture of it that I can see or description to where its located?

Back when i first got my car 3.5 years ago we did the dogbone rubber thing on my GTI at 5,000 miles. Before that, shifts in S and M were rough, after that, everything was smooth all around for a while. Now the car has 72,000 miles and around 25k i started getting problems with the hard starts from a stop and rough shifting with the trans cold, I just took it for granted and never did anything about it. Could this be the mechatronic unit going? Its gotten alot worse now but I never did anything about it or thought anything of it till I saw this thread! Makes me think!


----------



## El Dobro (Nov 9, 2009)

*Re: (xk1llxy0urselfx)*

Did your DSG ever have the oil and filter changed?


----------



## xk1llxy0urselfx (Jan 15, 2007)

*Re: (El Dobro)*

Yes, the oil and filter was changed by the dealer at 45k because they didnt have the parts to do it when I had it in there for the 40k service. They also held me there till about 7pm because apparently it takes 3 hours to fill the DSG fluid up into the trans. With the oil change that came out to $505 dollars. Crazy!
Needless to say, I wont be bringing it to the dealer at 80k when it needs the next DSG service. I think I might attempt to do it myself, changing the oil wasnt as scarry as they make it sound, and I did it in 20 minutes at home the first try. Takes the dealer almost 2 hours usually.


----------



## fangjianxin (Feb 5, 2009)

Called vw loyalty center today and confirmed my May2008 made jetta wolfsburg is covered by the extended warranty.


----------



## GTI-DNA (Feb 18, 2006)

*Re: (fangjianxin)*

What if you have an 06 DSG and have zero problems???? 42,000 miles and it shifts faster after the 40,000 service than when new......GOD, I LOVE THIS THING!!!


----------



## El Dobro (Nov 9, 2009)

*Re: (GTI-DNA)*

My '06 never gave me any problens, but there have been a couple of reports of some having the "flash of death".


----------



## kgbzz1 (Oct 12, 2009)

*Re: (El Dobro)*

I have a 2010 GTI (took delivery October 2009). It is experiencing many of the symptoms. I have been back and forth to the dealer.
My primary concern is the sputter and loss of the ability to accelerate at highway speed. Has probably happened in the neighborhood of 20 to 25 times since taking delivery. On some of the occasions it was so pronounced that it startled me because I thought I had hit something on the road. It has, to date, regained its composure within 4 to 6 seconds I would say, but it is not pleasant in heavy traffic.
The DSG also has developed a very noticeable clunk when gearing down for a stop.
The last time that it happened the engine came on and produced a code that indicated a fuel pressure issue. Dealer started down that path, but they also reflashed the "TCU".
Only had the car back for the weekend and the clunk is still there, but I have not had the loss of acceleration yet. Like I mentioned before, it was quite intermittent. May not happen for a couple of weeks and then happen 4 or 5 times in a day.
-Took car back to dealer today (Monday). The obstinate bastards are going to be difficult.
-Opened a case with the NHTSA
-Opened a case VoWA
-Next step is to attempt to invoke the lemon law (really don't have any confidence in the car at this stage)
K


----------



## El Dobro (Nov 9, 2009)

*Re: (kgbzz1)*

Try complaining to VAG in Germany, too.


----------



## piston (Oct 17, 2008)

It still appears the DSG issue is not completely resolved on the majority of the cars with all the recent TSB/recalls they have in place.
Is Toyota taking notes from VW and just doing a shotgun approach to fixing an issue they may not understand?
My DSG issues are minor & I'd rather not take it in for them to "diagnose" & "replace/reprogram" without having a solid foundation on what is really causing all these DSG issues.
The NHTSA really needs to get invovled again as these TSB/recalls are not resolving the issue.


----------



## VWRedux (Jun 3, 2009)

*Re: (piston)*


_Quote, originally posted by *piston* »_It still appears the DSG issue is not completely resolved on the majority of the cars with all the recent TSB/recalls they have in place.
Is Toyota taking notes from VW and just doing a shotgun approach to fixing an issue they may not understand?
My DSG issues are minor & I'd rather not take it in for them to "diagnose" & "replace/reprogram" without having a solid foundation on what is really causing all these DSG issues.
The NHTSA really needs to get invovled again as these TSB/recalls are not resolving the issue.



Yup! It sure looks as if the issues are starting to creep up again!


----------



## piston (Oct 17, 2008)

*Re: (Ibis the Invincible)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Ibis the Invincible* »_
Through reading these forums I decided that I would invest in the VAG-COM cable and attempt the adaptation that people were saying may correct the problem. After my first adaptation the car was much smoother and I thought the problem may be fixed. As time went on though, the car seemed to get jerky again. I wasn't sure if it was in my head or not, so after about a month I did another adaptation and the car was smooth again, but the car got jerky faster this time. Between August and December 2009, I did 6 adaptations, with the period between each adaptation getting shorter each time - indicating that something was wearing out - perhaps a bushing?

So I had my third mechatronics unit installed last week. The dealership had the car the whole week and during that time I had a loaner A3 with an S-tronic. The loaner drove flawlessly the whole time I had it. I tested it in D mode, S mode, and manual, and everything worked perfect. So going back to the dealership to pick my car up, I knew what a properly functioning S-tronic should feel like.
_Modified by Ibis the Invincible at 9:58 PM 1-27-2010_

Perhaps this is why most people who get their Mechatronics replaced believe the issue is resolved since the dealer most likely reset the Transmission Basic Adaptibility but then over time, the issue comes back.
I guess it takes months to determine if a part replacement truely resolves a specific DSG issue since time/duration is needed for the "adaptibility" to "break in/set."


----------



## bbbobbb (Feb 4, 2007)

*Re: (piston)*


_Quote, originally posted by *piston* »_It still appears the DSG issue is not completely resolved on the majority of the cars with all the recent TSB/recalls they have in place.
Is Toyota taking notes from VW and just doing a shotgun approach to fixing an issue they may not understand?
My DSG issues are minor & I'd rather not take it in for them to "diagnose" & "replace/reprogram" without having a solid foundation on what is really causing all these DSG issues.
The NHTSA really needs to get invovled again as these TSB/recalls are not resolving the issue.



How do you figure that? 2 people in the last 3 months here have not had a fix? 
Toyota? Not even close.
After my replacement Mecha, no problems at all in the last 3 months. I am covered by the 10/100 extended warranty so I am not worried too much. To say it hasn't been fixed and to say "not completely resolved on the majority of the cars with all the recent TSB/recalls they have in place." sound like bull**** to me.


----------



## kgbzz1 (Oct 12, 2009)

*Re: (bbbobbb)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bbbobbb* »_
How do you figure that? 2 people in the last 3 months here have not had a fix? 
Toyota? Not even close.
After my replacement Mecha, no problems at all in the last 3 months. I am covered by the 10/100 extended warranty so I am not worried too much. To say it hasn't been fixed and to say "not completely resolved on the majority of the cars with all the recent TSB/recalls they have in place." sound like bull**** to me.

It is nice to hear that MU has fixed your problem. Gives me a ray of hope that mine will be fixed once the MU arrives (any day now, if the dealer told me the truth).
Even better news will be that your car remains fixed.


----------



## El Dobro (Nov 9, 2009)

*Re: (kgbzz1)*

We're all still waiting for VW to come out with their bushing tester, that they're suppose to get in May. I'm still waiting for a reply from the VW rep about the programming in my car. At least he made the dealer change my radio so it no longer codes. That's a plus.


----------



## RobbDizzle (Aug 22, 2007)

Mine is pretty jerky right now from a stop and reversing. No clunking down through the gears though. It hasn't gotten any worse (noticeably, anyways) over the last year. This summer I think I'll bite the bullet and have the mechatronic looked at.


----------



## VR6 NRG (Apr 23, 1999)

*FV-QR*

mine is getting progressively worse in 1st and reverse. sitting in traffic now at a lurching speed is just not fun.


----------



## ryangambrill (Aug 1, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (VR6 NRG)*

What is the best test to determine if the DSG is faulty or on its way to being faulty?
I had not driven my Jetta with DSG in a few months. But noticed that it was more jerky from a light as well as some slight surging while backing up my driveway into the garage.
What should I do?


----------



## Harry_Krishna (Aug 18, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (ryangambrill)*

FWIW, I took mine into Metro VW, they did a few tests, and found mine needs to have the controller replaced. They contacted VWOA, it was approved, and soon my beloved R will be good as new!!! I am a HAPPY CAMPER, thanks to Baron, my service advisor for a few years now.
A word of advice: it pays to find a good dealer, stick with just tthat one, and to develop a great relationship with the service advisors! Then at a time like this, they will go to bat for YOU. ALWAYS treat them the way you would want to be treated, and miracles CAN happen


----------



## Harry_Krishna (Aug 18, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Harry_Krishna)*

Just a heads up for you guys waiting on parts - thanks to that volcano, no parts are being shipped from Germany at this time!!! So we too are being effected by that damn volcano as well







At least my service dept gave me back my own car to use until the part comes in.


----------



## piston (Oct 17, 2008)

Still no letter from VWoA
*I did perform the DSG Basic Settings procedure about 2 months ago per the RossTech Wiki. 
I followed the procedure and drive test as described, meaning I ran the car on the hwy at the recommended gears/durations instead of letting it adapt over time.
This has cleared up my two issues.
1. The surging in reverse.
2. The hard shifts when WOT from a dead stop.


_Modified by piston at 12:22 PM 4-21-2010_


----------



## JimInSF (Jan 18, 2010)

*Re: (piston)*

BTW all, just FYI, new 2010 received this week here. Only 300 miles so far, but the DSG rocks. Not always the smoothest 3-2 downshifts, and you have to be aware that it takes half a blip after the brake release for the clutches to start to engage at a stop, but generally hard to fault.


----------



## .:RjDinks (Nov 18, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (Harry_Krishna)*

Same thing here, mine has become so bad it's hard to get in it and go anywhere, jerking from stop, clunking through gears all the time now. Last week too my R in and they said it needed replaced, going back in Monday to get it swapped.
Here's to hoping my R drives like a dream on the other side. Volcano didn't mess with my shipping from Germany in less than 5 days.


----------



## jj87 (Jul 13, 2008)

Apparently i'm waiting on the "volcano" also. 
I have a new mechatronics unit on the way.


----------



## nuc (Apr 28, 2010)

*Re: Volkswagen of America Announces Extensive DSG Customer Service Program (VWRedux)*

Just registered so I can post about my Jan 2010 build date GTI w/ DSG. I read this thread about 2 weeks ago when I got my GTI to stay informed, but it looks like I've been bitten by this problem too. 
So I started the car up this morning same as I always do, and started off on my trip to work. Just before I got on the highway I noticed that the mode was flashing "D" on and off.
"Odd" I thought to myself. So I switched to "S" and it too was flashing... hmmm. Popped it into DSG/Tiptronic mode and nothing shows up where it should say the gear. By this time I get on the highway and realize that I can't shift gears.
uhoh
Take the 1st exit, park, then restart the car and everything was fine.


----------



## Ronan1 (Mar 5, 2008)

*So...*

I had my MU replaced and the car was smooth for a little while. My issues were a slight jerk when coming to a full stop. 

Now, the car no longer does that, but it bucks in reverse, and it cannot creep up hills anymore without surging. It's quite annoying, especially if you live in San Francisco. Which I do. 

So, they fixed one issue, but created another issue. I'm trying to figure out from a technical perspective how that could have happened? 

I am contacting the dealer again....


----------



## waynemwyatt (Oct 1, 2006)

Are the 2010 Jetta TDIs covered under this new 100K mile warranty? How would I find out? 

My DSG acts funny sometimes. It sometimes "studders" while coasting along, almost like it thinks it wants to upshift or downshift, then changes its mind a split second too late and goes back into the same gear it was in (this all happens within a split second). It's hard to explain what it feels like. I only have 5K on it.

Thanks.


----------



## El Dobro (Nov 9, 2009)

You can try contacting VW and asking them. Those of us that are covered received letters from VW.


----------



## RD_3 (Apr 24, 2002)

Ronan1 said:


> I had my MU replaced and the car was smooth for a little while. My issues were a slight jerk when coming to a full stop.
> 
> Now, the car no longer does that, but it bucks in reverse, and it cannot creep up hills anymore without surging. It's quite annoying, especially if you live in San Francisco. Which I do.
> 
> ...


Dude, I feel your pain. You are following the exact path my car took. First it was surging in 1st when taking off from a stop and a very harsh 2 to 1 downshift. Replaced mech unit. Then I got surging in reverse. Replaced WHOLE transmission. 

Its not that a new problem has come up, its just ANOTHER faulty mech unit is the problem. Good luck man, keep us posted.


----------



## El Dobro (Nov 9, 2009)

I wonder when VW will be ready to test our cars. According to "the letter", said they should be ready by late spring with "the tool" and plenty of parts. In one month, it will be summer and that's about as late spring as you can get.


----------



## waynemwyatt (Oct 1, 2006)

*no 2010s yet*

I just called VWoA, and my 2010 Jetta TDI is NOT covered by this extended warranty. 

Maybe if more people have issues, and call VWoA can complain, we can get the 2010s added.


----------



## El Dobro (Nov 9, 2009)

With those of us that received the extended warranty, we all complained to the NHTSA and they opened a case against VW.


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

Still hoping they finally get to the '06s. I want my money back for the repairs!


----------



## Ronan1 (Mar 5, 2008)

-AKA- said:


> Dude, I feel your pain. You are following the exact path my car took. First it was surging in 1st when taking off from a stop and a very harsh 2 to 1 downshift. Replaced mech unit. Then I got surging in reverse. Replaced WHOLE transmission.
> 
> Its not that a new problem has come up, its just ANOTHER faulty mech unit is the problem. Good luck man, keep us posted.


 
Took the car back to the dealer today and they agree that its still not right. They want me to bring the car in on Monday for more 'tests' and to contact VWoA. We'll see what happens. 

How I get treated will mean I will either buy another VW later this year, or not.


----------



## El Dobro (Nov 9, 2009)

The letters started going out in December and now it's June. Has anyone been contacted by VW yet about having their trans tested with the special tool?


----------



## Ronan1 (Mar 5, 2008)

Ronan1 said:


> Took the car back to the dealer today and they agree that its still not right. They want me to bring the car in on Monday for more 'tests' and to contact VWoA. We'll see what happens.
> 
> How I get treated will mean I will either buy another VW later this year, or not.


 So I got a call from the dealer today, who said VWoA wanted to change the clutch packs. Kicker is however, they wanted to confirm that it will be covered under warranty. I have the 10 year 100k mile warranty on the tranny, so I don't see how not. My acutal mileage is 61k, however when I first complained about it (there is a record of my complaint on the service report, my mileage was 8k. The dealer reported 'could not replicate the problem'. 

When I had the MU replaced last month, the mileage was 58k. So, if they are either going to aruge that my warranty is up and they want to charge me for the work I would revert them to; 

(1) I pointed out the problem when the car had 8k, and nothing was done. 
(2) The problem was not correctly identified when the MU was replaced 3k ago at 58k 
(3) I have a 100k tranny warranty, which should cover it. 

I should hopefully know later today if I am covered or not. Is this BS?


----------



## Ronan1 (Mar 5, 2008)

Ronan1 said:


> So I got a call from the dealer today, who said VWoA wanted to change the clutch packs. Kicker is however, they wanted to confirm that it will be covered under warranty. I have the 10 year 100k mile warranty on the tranny, so I don't see how not. My acutal mileage is 61k, however when I first complained about it (there is a record of my complaint on the service report, my mileage was 8k. The dealer reported 'could not replicate the problem'.
> 
> When I had the MU replaced last month, the mileage was 58k. So, if they are either going to aruge that my warranty is up and they want to charge me for the work I would revert them to;
> 
> ...


 Well it looks like the clutch packs are included in the warranty.  I will keep you posted as to the progress!


----------



## MDics911 (Jun 10, 2010)

*Dealer replacing MU on 08 Wolfsburg*

At about 14k miles the transmission indicator would flash when backing out of the driveway and of course, there was no forward speeds after that. A switch two and from neutral recovered the transmission. Trouble became more frequent and was added to by harsh shifts, and/or slipping. 

Just heard from the dealer and after 2 days of diagnostics, they are replacing the MU. Should be about 10 days.


----------



## El Dobro (Nov 9, 2009)

Someone over on Fred's TDI posted that more letters regarding the MU are being sent out by VW.


----------



## scenturion (Apr 11, 2009)

El Dobro said:


> Someone over on Fred's TDI posted that more letters regarding the MU are being sent out by VW.


http://rapidshare.com/files/398080666/dsg.pdf.html


----------



## El Dobro (Nov 9, 2009)

We'll it looks like I'll be getting a MU for my car.


----------



## scenturion (Apr 11, 2009)

El Dobro said:


> We'll it looks like I'll be getting a MU for my car.


Yeah, called to set up an appointment today, but the dealership said they didnt know when they would get the parts in.


----------



## piston (Oct 17, 2008)

El Dobro said:


> Someone over on Fred's TDI posted that more letters regarding the MU are being sent out by VW.


Now I know why I haven't got one.
My 2008 gti does not fit the qualification for the VIN.










.


----------



## El Dobro (Nov 9, 2009)

scenturion said:


> Yeah, called to set up an appointment today, but the dealership said they didnt know when they would get the parts in.


According to the bulletin, 2009 GTI letters go out in January 2011.


----------



## MDics911 (Jun 10, 2010)

*MU replaced - 6 days wait for part to arrive at the dealer*



MDics911 said:


> At about 14k miles the transmission indicator would flash when backing out of the driveway and of course, there was no forward speeds after that. A switch two and from neutral recovered the transmission. Trouble became more frequent and was added to by harsh shifts, and/or slipping.
> 
> Just heard from the dealer and after 2 days of diagnostics, they are replacing the MU. Should be about 10 days.


The new MU is in place and the transmission shifts smooth as silk. Shiftpoints are very different from the original and in S-mode, the engine revs higher during a downshift.

Happy with the dealer (AutoBarn of Mt Prospect, IL). They took good care of me and had the unit swapped out with the car back in my hands within 4 hours.


----------



## Ronan1 (Mar 5, 2008)

MDics911 said:


> The new MU is in place and the transmission shifts smooth as silk. Shiftpoints are very different from the original and in S-mode, the engine revs higher during a downshift.
> 
> Happy with the dealer (AutoBarn of Mt Prospect, IL). They took good care of me and had the unit swapped out with the car back in my hands within 4 hours.


I'm leaving my car in on Tuesday for new clutch packs. The car already has had a new MU. I asked about a new tranny, and the dealer said VWoA wants to try and replace various parts before a last resort of a new tranny.

Strange thing is, when the new MU went in, the car ran nice and smooth for a few days......Now its back to its old behavior.

I really hope the clutch pack swap fixes it. I don't have much faith that VWoA can accurately pin-point the issues, but I hope they prove me wrong 

I am at least happy that they are standing by their product.

If this doesn't get fixed, but they cover all the warranty work, I will buy another VW. Just probably not a DSG equipped one.


----------



## ProjectA3 (Aug 12, 2005)

I just talked to my service manager (i work at a Audi dealership).
both he and the regional service rep were in the office and both said at least Audi is releasing something about this issue next week. He didnt know the details of it but knows they have something in the pipeline for it. so he asked me to wait and be patient and they can use my car to test things on.


----------



## El Dobro (Nov 9, 2009)

I guess I'll have to get a job at a VW dealer to get my car fixed. :laugh:


----------



## dl7265 (Feb 26, 1999)

El Dobro said:


> The letters started going out in December and now it's June. Has anyone been contacted by VW yet about having their trans tested with the special tool?


tried Two Dealers in Dallas area, both said oh its no recall it's just a warranty extension. Ok you tools the letter clearly states that they will examine it and repair if needed and provide a vehicle at no cost. FWIW I have had these symptoms long before receiving the letter. Seems impossible to get a Dealer to follow what VWNA states shall be done . 

DL


----------



## Ronan1 (Mar 5, 2008)

Instead of double posting, I've made some updates in the other DSG issues thread if anyone is interested.


----------



## El Dobro (Nov 9, 2009)

ae86kaizoku said:


> Just bought an '07 DSG GTI with 39k on the clock, and before I bought it I had the previous owner take it in for the 40k service.
> 
> The service manager told him that VW USA would be expanding the DSG recall to include the VIN on the car, would replace the MU, and to hold off on doing the 40k DSG service until the recall expansion was issued because then the dealership would have to do the service anyway.
> 
> Don't know whether or not to believe him, because my VIN isn't covered under the current recall when I plug it into the VW website.


I have the letters from VW and my car still does not come up on VW's website, so I wouldn't go by that.


----------



## VWRedux (Jun 3, 2009)

VWoA recently sent us the letters on a car they took back! However, when I called to straighten it all out, VWCS couldn't find us, nor the car... they said the car's VIN didn't exist, and couldn't figure it out..... 

X-FILES


----------



## DankCIA (Apr 21, 2008)

Just call or email vw customer care. My VIN isn't included on the list posted on the other page, but customer care confirmed I was scheduled to get my mechatronic unit replaced and the letter would be coming soon. 

Not sure how much I believe that since the original letter I received was to inform me of the diagnostic tool they would have ready in 'early spring 2010'


----------



## El Dobro (Nov 9, 2009)

The Mummy doesn't drag his feet as much as VW does.


----------



## Pengwin (Aug 18, 2008)

*just got my latter*

so, i bought my wolfsburg in november 2008, new, and I just got my DSG letter. just an FYI.


----------



## El Dobro (Nov 9, 2009)

I was out at the dealer today over some problems and while I was there, I asked what the latest was on the MU campaign that started in June. They told me it was already performed on my car in 2008. :what:


----------



## dashlock (Oct 1, 2010)

*2006 not covered under warranty*

The top of the thread says something about what to do if you have a 2006 but I've searched through the thread and I don't see much hope.

I have a 2006 Audi A3 with the "DSG Flashing PRNDS of death" problem. While driving the indicator will start flashing and it will be stuck in a gear. It does not correct itself until I turn the car off and start it back up. I've started putting it in neutral while rolling down the road and restarting the car. It has 97k miles.

I took it to the dealer but they want me to pay for 3 hours of digging into the transmission just to diagnose the problem. However I'll take it to an independent Audi mechanic I use rather than paying the dealer.

Can anyone tell me for sure what will need to be done? If it's the temp sensor is it possibly a DIY job?

Anybody have guidance on how to raise the issue so that Audi takes care of it?

Thanks for any help. This forum was awesome 10 years ago when I bought a new Passat, lowered it, chipped it, etc.


----------



## El Dobro (Nov 9, 2009)

In my case, I had to keep going around the dealers and VWoA and wrote letters to VAG. That was the only way to get any action.


----------



## dashlock (Oct 1, 2010)

*How to fix flashing PRNDS???*

Could someone help me with the technical details of what might need to be repaired on my car? I'm assuming that Audi will not stand behind my problem, even though it is a safety issue, and is the same problem that they have acknowledged is a problem in cars just a few months newer than mine. Which also means I've probably bought my last Audi/VW. Anyway enough ranting, on to my question...

Can someone tell me what could be fixed to repair the flashing PRNDS problem? I would like to bring some type of information to my independent Audi mechanic. I would prefer not to work with the dealer.

I have seen posts about a temp sensor or mechatronics unit. Any idea if it is one of these? If so can you point me to part numbers?

Thanks for any advice.


----------



## El Dobro (Nov 9, 2009)

IIRC, the latest repair for the sensor is to reprogram the system to ignore it.


----------



## LWNY (Jul 30, 2008)

El Dobro said:


> IIRC, the latest repair for the sensor is to reprogram the system to ignore it.


Hence, the service advisory to flash every car's DSG software if they come in for service, whether it is needed or not. For the Audi A3, it would have removed the gear indicator in Auto or Sport mode. So I declined given it did not affect the 2006 cars.


----------



## El Dobro (Nov 9, 2009)

None of my paperwork shows that a reflash has ever been done on my car. I imagine it would have to be on there for the dealer to get paid from VW for warranty repair.


----------



## ManTech (Oct 13, 2010)

The press release link doesn't appear to work. Has the offer been withdrawn or did VWoA take down the site?


----------



## El Dobro (Nov 9, 2009)

ManTech said:


> The press release link doesn't appear to work. Has the offer been withdrawn or did VWoA take down the site?


Which post is the link at?


----------



## ManTech (Oct 13, 2010)

El Dobro said:


> Which post is the link at?


The very first.


----------



## El Dobro (Nov 9, 2009)

ManTech said:


> The very first.


I believe this is what the original link was.
http://media.vw.com/press_releases/volkswagen-group-of-america-announces-customer-service-program


----------



## ManTech (Oct 13, 2010)

El Dobro said:


> I believe this is what the original link was.
> http://media.vw.com/press_releases/volkswagen-group-of-america-announces-customer-service-program


Thank you.


----------



## pheatton (Jul 19, 2004)

Well I have gotten my letter and car fixed already. Car drives better then it did when new, plus got a DSG service along with it for free.


----------



## El Dobro (Nov 9, 2009)

I'm just waiting for the letter, which may come in February now.


----------



## zerostudio (Oct 8, 2002)

windycityvdub said:


> *Breaking News:*
> The *estimated time for M.Us to reach the USA and be ready to install is approximately TWO WEEKS* as of YESTERDAY, the 16th. The day before, the 15th, the est. wait time was four weeks.
> This was told to me by Pete Nardoni, the regional case manager in my area, who is a great person to speak to. He is really on top of things and seemed to really care about everything, unlike my dealer!! He also said that at if any point the vehicle becomes *unsafe to drive*, VWoA will make arrangements to get a loaner or rental, no questions asked.
> People in IL/Chicago who are having problems should contact VW Cust. Care and ask to be connected with Pete Nardoni.


PETE NARDONI: Is a complete idiot (nicest thing I can say) in my experience. On other matters but juts wanted to share this as he has made my life a nightmare on 2 vehicles in a row.


----------



## ManTech (Oct 13, 2010)

zerostudio said:


> PETE NARDONI: Is a complete idiot (nicest thing I can say) in my experience. On other matters but juts wanted to share this as he has made my life a nightmare on 2 vehicles in a row.


Wow, it appears things haven't changed too much.


----------



## El Dobro (Nov 9, 2009)

zerostudio said:


> PETE NARDONI: Is a complete idiot (nicest thing I can say) in my experience. On other matters but juts wanted to share this as he has made my life a nightmare on 2 vehicles in a row.


Is he a QTM?


----------



## eurotuned00 (Jul 16, 2007)

My 07 A3 isnt covered under the 100k warrenty


----------



## VWRedux (Jun 3, 2009)

eurotuned00 said:


> My 07 A3 isnt covered under the 100k warrenty


Why not? Did they tell you this verbally? Get it in writing and ask for the reason! :banghead:


----------



## bob21115 (Jul 28, 2008)

pheatton said:


> Well I have gotten my letter and car fixed already. Car drives better then it did when new, plus got a DSG service along with it for free.


Did they offer the DSG Service when they did the repair or did they have to do the service as part of the repair?

The reason for the question is, I just bought a used 08 .:R32 and the part has been ordered for the DSG repair. The car has 39000 and is almost ready for the 40000 DSG service. VW service locally said if they do both at the same time I will save about $80 on the $316.00 service.


----------



## El Dobro (Nov 9, 2009)

bob21115 said:


> Did they offer the DSG Service when they did the repair or did they have to do the service as part of the repair?
> 
> The reason for the question is, I just bought a used 08 .:R32 and the part has been ordered for the DSG repair. The car has 39000 and is almost ready for the 40000 DSG service. VW service locally said if they do both at the same time I will save about $80 on the $316.00 service.


Did you recieve a letter from VW about the MU change?


----------



## VWRedux (Jun 3, 2009)

It appears the DSG's are starting to act up again.


----------



## El Dobro (Nov 9, 2009)

VWRedux said:


> It appears the DSG's are starting to act up again.


Again? When did they stop?


----------



## ohmygosch (Jan 8, 2005)

> My 07 A3 isnt covered under the 100k warrenty


Mine isn't either! I just called Audi Customer Care and my VIN isn't in the range recalled. I have an early build '07, so that's probably why. I think my transmission is showing signs of impending doom and I am just outside the warranty! ugh...


----------



## ManTech (Oct 13, 2010)

ohmygosch said:


> Mine isn't either! I just called Audi Customer Care and my VIN isn't in the range recalled. I have an early build '07, so that's probably why. I think my transmission is showing signs of impending doom and I am just outside the warranty! ugh...


Start sceaming! Call VW CC and go bannanas :banghead::what::banghead:


----------



## El Dobro (Nov 9, 2009)

The only way I started getting everybody fired up was when I started writing VAG in Germany.


----------



## VWRedux (Jun 3, 2009)

El Dobro said:


> Again? When did they stop?






ManTech said:


> Start sceaming! Call VW CC and go bannanas :banghead::what::banghead:


Absolutely! :thumbup::banghead:



El Dobro said:


> The only way I started getting everybody fired up was when I started writing VAG in Germany.


So sad this all is... :facepalm:


----------



## VWRedux (Jun 3, 2009)

ohmygosch said:


> Mine isn't either! I just called Audi Customer Care and my VIN isn't in the range recalled. I have an early build '07, so that's probably why. I think my transmission is showing signs of impending doom and I am just outside the warranty! ugh...


So how did this all turn out? :thumbup::thumbdown:


----------



## zlodziej (Dec 7, 2007)

*DSG recall*

so today in a McD's parking lot I almost hit another car: revs went up while breaking, car was jerking and only then it finally come to the full stop. 

went to my favorite forum to see if anybody has the same issue - WOW! Recall 

my car is '07 gti, that was made on 11/06.... 

gonna call VWofA today and check it out


----------



## CCR.J (Aug 24, 2014)

Old thread, but apparently quite a common problem with the DSG. Any idea if my '11 CC 2.0T DSG would be covered under this VAG Mechtronics unit replacement process? Build date shows as mid 2010. 

My problem is going to be getting them to be able to reproduce it, as it's intermittent. Happens hot or cold, but only in regular D / Auto mode when using a light foot from a stop. Put it in manual mode and no issue (I don't bother with S mode at all). Use a heavy foot, no issue. While it's infrequent, it's damned annoying when trying to drive smoothly from a stop with gas mileage in mind.

Any feedback or suggestions greatly appreciated - TIA!!


----------



## Revolver1966 (Mar 30, 2014)

A ton of posts and not many answers. Was this for the Mk5 generation or did they also roll over to the 2010 Mk6 as well?


----------

